# Why isn't there more fuss about the DSR1?



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

I thought the RF DSR1 would set this place alight, either with a massive thread saying "it's ####, run away!!!" or a massive thread saying "it's the best thing since sweet and sour sausages! Buy one NOW!!!"

However, now it's finally released, almost nothing?

It would seem to do an awful lot for a tiny price, just as a stand-alone DSP, add in the Ford/Chrysler bits as well and its a bargain (if it doesn't go the way of so many new DSPs, with a year-long thread about noise/crashing/frying tweets and upsetting your domestic bliss) 

I have found some stuff on the Focus forums, not much else

BTW, sweet and sour sausages are amazing...


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Could be due to the fact that there's been plenty of "latest & greatest" DSP units that have emerged over the years with the same welcome you've expected, only to see the majority crash and burn from lack of support. Unfortunately, the base for the DSR1, the 3sixty.3 was one of them. I think people have grown tired of the DSP rat race at the budget level considering older generation units from the more dependable ones can still be had, and at a discounted price. Then there's the Mini DSP still wearing the crown when it comes to least expensive, but still reliable. The Rockford has yet to earn it's place among any of those units. Maybe it will, but time will tell. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Good point about the miniDSP, a 6x8 c-dsp would do for me, and seems to be bug-free (hope so by now...)
It's the 360.3 fiasco that keeps me from rushing in for the DSR1 
I was hoping to avoid using a laptop, can't afford a PXAH800, we don't get Stetsom or JFA in the UK, so the DSR1 looked good.
There is the Axton A500DSP but it doesn't do parametric EQ per driver.
The other option is sell my 80PRS and buy a P99RS...


----------



## Mr. Electric Wizard (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't own a car version of any MiniDSP units but I do run one in my house, dedicated to subwoofer equalization and I can attest to their rock solid performance.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Vx220 said:


> Good point about the miniDSP, a 6x8 c-dsp would do for me, and seems to be bug-free (hope so by now...)
> It's the 360.3 fiasco that keeps me from rushing in for the DSR1
> I was hoping to avoid using a laptop, can't afford a PXAH800, we don't get Stetsom or JFA in the UK, so the DSR1 looked good.
> There is the Axton A500DSP but it doesn't do parametric EQ per driver.
> The other option is sell my 80PRS and buy a P99RS...


The Rockford DSP debacle was a very disappointing one. A few updates would have made it a nice contender. Makes me think they didn't have much control over the firmware and were at the mercy of the designers that obviously didn't see an issue with it, or RF didn't want to pony up for such updates.

As far as a DSP being controlled sans laptop, unfortunately, that has yet to take off enough to be mainstream. Maybe the DSR1 can make that breakthrough if the unit proves to be reliable. Alpine is not an option for me being that you have to use the RUX which displaces valuable real estate for those using a double din other than select Alpine units. That's going to lead to a custom dash or other place many don't want to venture into. 

If you have an 80prs, I highly suggest optimizing it by using good drivers to minimize response issues that will tax it. Sharing an EQ from sub to tweet makes that very detrimental IMO. Not that you can't get it or the 99rs to sound great, but it's important to choose drivers and install accordingly. The 99rs is still on a level by itself, but if you like the added options of more current decks like SD, bluetooth, etc... well it comes up short. The industry has reached a bit of stagnancy in the area you're desiring. At some point you're going to have to compromise.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Like said above it's probably because the 360.3 project was seemingly cursed for the most part. I do agree that they're on to something with factory integration done the right way (bypassing factory amp) and hopefully the tried and true dsp manufacturers will follow with more budget friendly options. At this point Helix seems to be where it's at for a no holds barred processor and JL for the more budget minded. Minidsp trumps all with bang for the buck but seem to be more susceptible to noise floor problems. Given then choice I'd pay around $550 for a minidsp 6x8 and one of the factory amp bypass harnesses before paying whatever the DSR1 cost to do the same thing even if it came in at half the price. In my eyes and I'm sure most others on this forum the DSR1 is considered a turd until proven otherwise thanks to the 360.3 burning so many people.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

If you don't have a factory amp you wouldn't give this thing a second thought. From what i've heard about it on the Focus ST forums and local FB, it shows promise, but still has bugs.
That and like others have said, its based on the 360.3 which has been hit or miss.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

PorkCereal said:


> If you don't have a factory amp you wouldn't give this thing a second thought. From what i've heard about it on the Focus ST forums and local FB, it shows promise, but still has bugs.
> That and like others have said, its based on the 360.3 which has been hit or miss.


I don't have a factory amp, but I can't see anything that stacks up against it for the price, or even close feature-wise (ignoring bugs...)

I want at least 5 or 6 peq bands per channel, finer TA than my 80PRS and really would prefer to not use a laptop or PC.

So far I've found 

Stetsom 2496 (difficult to get in UK)

Alpine PXAH800 + RUX (expensive) 

Axton A500DSP (only 7 peq bands per side, not per driver, but very good VFM) 

RF DSR1 

There's a real cheapie brand called "Bassface" in the UK that does a four-channel amp with a 31band graphic built-in controlled by a hand-held remote, but as I say not a great name. I would be open to an amp/dsp combo though...


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Vx220 said:


> I don't have a factory amp, but I can't see anything that stacks up against it for the price, or even close feature-wise (ignoring bugs...)
> 
> I want at least 5 or 6 peq bands per channel, finer TA than my 80PRS and really would prefer to not use a laptop or PC.
> 
> ...


Amp/dsp combos like Kicker & Helix still require a laptop. One thing you're going to have to come to terms with is good dsp units require laptop processing. As far as price is concerned, a used first gen Helix dsp can be had for a good price

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

A JL twk would be a great choice on the used market. I got a chance to work with one recently and it was really user friendly. Just have to remember that the q value when CUTTING eq is only half what the actual q is. In other words, if you want the width of the cut to be 4 for example you need to enter "2" when cutting. When boosting the q you punch in is the q you get. No clue why JL thought this was a good idea.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for all replies, I'm pleased with my DEH80PRS so I'm in no real rush to upgrade. I'll wait until something comes up...

...or DSR1 is 99% bug free


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

I will say my system does sound better than it did pulling signal after the factory Sony amp. But for my troubles I gained alternator whine, turn on/off noise, and navigation voice that is so loud it's basically unusable. RF provided almost zero support and gave me incorrect info. idatalink did give me new firmware which lowered the nav voice slightly but not nearly enough and never updated again as they said they would after a couple more calls(I have been bust and haven't followed up again).


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

So far it seems like it's going to be another 360.3. Great on paper, doesn't work very well in real world use and Rockford doesn't give any support. It's a shame cause this product has so much potential

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

I have this unit on my 2016 F150. There are definitely bugs but as I have presented them on 12voltdata.com (the DSR1 dedicated support forum) both Rockford and Idatalink have been responsive. Things aren’t perfect but they are more tolerable. BUT I am still very skeptical about the sound quality coming out of the device. I’m currently only running morel Tempo Ultras with Morels new MPS 4.100 amp (subs and sub amp are on their way) and I really haven’t been that impressed. I’ve run morels in the past and I loved them, this setup has been a different story. There’s still a lot of tuning to do but at this point, nothing to write home about. I will say that I am so unimpressed with the current output that I have ordered the Audio Control 6.1200 as a replacement. I figure feeding the speakers with a bit more power will be a good way to compare if my issue lies with dsp or with the amp. I’ll be putting it in tonight. Something I do find very cool about the DSR1 is that it supports center channel processing which isn’t super common as I’ve learned. I am excited to see what I can do with the 5th and 6th channel of 6.1200. I’ll update here later. Like others have, the idea of this product is phenomenal and makes for an extremely clean and integrated install BUT it’s just not there yet. I’m staying optimistic though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

dhmcfadin said:


> I have this unit on my 2016 F150. There are definitely bugs but as I have presented them on 12voltdata.com (the DSR1 dedicated support forum) both Rockford and Idatalink have been responsive. Things aren’t perfect but they are more tolerable. BUT I am still very skeptical about the sound quality coming out of the device. I’m currently only running morel Tempo Ultras with Morels new MPS 4.100 amp (subs and sub amp are on their way) and I really haven’t been that impressed. I’ve run morels in the past and I loved them, this setup has been a different story. There’s still a lot of tuning to do but at this point, nothing to write home about. I will say that I am so unimpressed with the current output that I have ordered the Audio Control 6.1200 as a replacement. I figure feeding the speakers with a bit more power will be a good way to compare if my issue lies with dsp or with the amp. I’ll be putting it in tonight. Something I do find very cool about the DSR1 is that it supports center channel processing which isn’t super common as I’ve learned. I am excited to see what I can do with the 5th and 6th channel of 6.1200. I’ll update here later. Like others have, the idea of this product is phenomenal and makes for an extremely clean and integrated install BUT it’s just not there yet. I’m staying optimistic though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In what way does it "support" center channel processing? Not trying to be doubtful, but just about all processors can "support" a center if the signal is processed before and fed separately to the dsp. Actually having logic functions like the MS-8 or H800 is a different story. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Bayboy said:


> In what way does it "support" center channel processing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




In the setup wizard, under output configuration, you can configure a center channel. I’m not sure how it does it but it’s there.









What are your thought?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

dhmcfadin said:


> In the setup wizard, under output configuration, you can configure a center channel. I’m not sure how it does it but it’s there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edited my reply to explain further... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Bayboy said:


> In what way does it "support" center channel processing? Not trying to be doubtful, but just about all processors can "support" a center if the signal is processed before and fed separately to the dsp. Actually having logic functions like the MS-8 or H800 is a different story.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk




Oh ok, I see what you are saying. I assume it probably doesn’t have logic functions for 250.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The price is still impressive considering what the 3dickme.3 went for, but the only thing that sets it apart at this point is having idatalink integration though it's limited to certain vehicles. What will make it standout is being a bug free unit. If both companies can stay responsive and actually finalize it to be a reliable unit with the necessary & working updates, then I'd give it a nod. RF's lack of support on the last unit was so pitiful and totally irresponsible that's its going to take a lot of effort to gain trust again.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

This post is full of a lot of speculation, seemingly from several who haven't used a DSR1. I've been using mine w/o any issues since installing it 6 weeks ago. While I'll gladly admit that there is almost no documentation on how to set it up and tune included with it or available online, it was still pretty intuitive. Heck, I figured it out!

RF has released 2 software updates since I received mine that supposedly address some issues that others experienced.

Is it useful if you don't have a factor amp?
Absolutely! I'm running mine in the "standalone" mode, which doesn't require the unit to be flashed to integrate with a particular factory system. I'm running the DSR1 between a Pioneer AVH-X4800BS & ARC XDI1200.6.

Is it a turd?
Not from my perspective. I originally cofigured it for 3-way (tweets/mid/sub) and replaced the tweets w/HAT L3SE's (wideband/mb/sub). The performance has been excellent in both configurations. 

*The DSR1 sports 31-band of Parametric EQ per channel! If that's' not enough, there's also 7-band Graphic Master EQ (I pretty much have left this alone).
*The crossover is bit limited since the points aren't continuously variable. (25-100Hz in 5Hz increments, 100-250Hz in 10Hz increments, 250-1kHz in 50Hz increments, 1kHz-5kHz in 250Hz increments, & 5kHz-10Khz in 1,000Hz increments).
*Crossover slopes are 6-48dB/Oct for High-Pass or Low-Pass and 6-24dB/Oct on both sides of a Band-Pass filter.
*The system configurations are preset, as far as you have to choose from one of I believe 6 different setups (i.e. front, rear, sub/front, center, rear, sub/2-way front, rear, sub/2-way front, center, rear, sub/2-way front, center, sub/3-way front, sub).
*The center channel has no logic, it's simply a summed mono.

*This single biggest plus is ability of the DSR1 to be adjusted w/my iPad or iPhone and hearing changes in real time.* The iPad makes it much more user-friendly due to being able to see all 8-channels on the screen at a time instead of only 2-channels that are view-able on the iPhone at a time.

If anyone has any questions, please ask away, I'll do my best to answer. BTW, I paid $189 shipped for mine.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

There's no speculation by anyone.  Truth is/was there's several users that reported issues on more than one forum. No one said it's a piece of crap. It's simply has been noted that RF had a history of not giving support on a $600 unit which left a bad taste in a lot of consumers' mouths to the point many didn't trust jumping in head first into the DSR1 without good proof that the units are reliable and support is given. If that hurts the pride of current users then I don't know what to tell you. Low price be damned when a $300-400 used Helix DSP that is way past it's prime yet still gets updates making it a viable option on the current market. 

No one is wishing bad on the DSR1, but expecting people to highly promote it before it has made it past the proving grounds is asking too much considering the history of failures in the budget DSP realm. In fact, it has been stated more than once that it is hoped to do well. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> There's no speculation by anyone.  Truth is/was there's several users that reported issues on more than one forum.
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Fair enough, maybe the word speculation was the wrong choice. But how many posting in this thread have actually used the DSR1? Have you Bayboy? Of the several users that reported issues on multiple forums, how many used the DSR1 after the recent software updates? Do their issues still exist? I agree early adoption of any product can be frustrating when firmware and software updates are needed to achieve reliability. Unfortunately that's become pretty commonplace even for seemingly high-end devices (i.e. Apple iPhone X loses touchscreen capability under rapid temperature drops, Samsung Note 4 explodes). 



Bayboy said:


> No one said it's a piece of crap. It's simply has been noted that RF had a history of not giving support on a $600 unit which left a bad taste in a lot of consumers' mouths to the point many didn't trust jumping in head first into the DSR1 without good proof that the units are reliable and support is given. If that hurts the pride of current users then I don't know what to tell you. Low price be damned when a $300-400 used Helix DSP that is way past it's prime yet still gets updates making it a viable option on the current market.
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





Hillbilly SQ said:


> In my eyes and I'm sure most others on this forum the DSR1 is considered a turd until proven otherwise thanks to the 360.3 burning so many people.


HillbillySQ certainly considers it a turd, which is what I was referring to in my prior post. Wonder if he's had first-hand experience with the DSR1, or simply speculating (oops there's that word again). HillbillySQ, do you consider the MiniDSP 8x12 a turd, since you've chronicled quite a lengthy thread bout the issues you've encountered with it?

Look, it doesn't hurt my feelings what anyone else thinks of the DSR1 and I definitely get why so many are leery due to getting burned by the 360.3. I've certainly not been a fan of RF products since the Punch-DSM era of the mid-90's. With that said the OP specifically asked why there hasn't been much buzz on the DSR1, based on it's on-paper specs. I was providing my opinion based on actually having used it for 6 weeks.



Vx220 said:


> I thought the RF DSR1 would set this place alight, either with a massive thread saying "it's ####, run away!!!" or a massive thread saying "it's the best thing since sweet and sour sausages! Buy one NOW!!!"
> 
> However, now it's finally released, almost nothing?


I'm not suggesting anyone run out and Buy one NOW!!!, but I've had pretty positive experience with mine for less than $200. YMMV.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Why on earth would anyone plan to rush out and buy something that has been stated to have issues?? So no, I have not bought or used one when there was a need although it was on the list for an upcoming install. I opted for the TWK instead because I was not going to play roulette with another's money. That is logical for most and it is how the market works... word of mouth and proof in testing. Until then, onto other options. Up to now, positive reviews have not outweighed negative reviews so until more users like you share a positive experience, this is what to expect. Despite all of that, I'd still like to see the unit become a reliable and highly manufacturer backed product. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Since I've been called out I'll give a short statement. The mini 8x12 is a great unit at a great price but even the second one shipped to me has a couple bugs. They're easily worked around. HERE'S WHAT SEPARATES THEM FROM RF...support from minidsp is in my opinion second to none. They do have customs in China that are way different from ours here in the U.S. but once you understand them things go smoothly. I've been educated on Chinese customs by people who have spent a lot of time there (and they're well known on this forum too)Good guys to hang out with in person too and have tons of great stories about their time over there. Anyway, for me to consider something at "turd" a product has to be buggy AND have terrible support for it. It's well known that RF has spotty support at best on the processors. Anyone who has dealt with minidsp will agree that their customer support is excellent and always respectful even if us rude Americans show anger in emails. THEY NEVER HINTED THAT WE'RE RUDE OVER HERE BUT I HAVE HEARD OTHERS FROM OVERSEAS SAY THAT WE ARE. They did tell me I have been a class A customer and very patient through the few weeks of back and forth emails to figure out what was going on. Having the old processor setup still installed made things a lot easier for me because I'm not known for being very patient.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> Why on earth would anyone plan to rush out and buy something that has been stated to have issues?? So no, I have not bought or used one when there was a need although it was on the list for an upcoming install. I opted for the TWK instead because I was not going to play roulette with another's money. That is logical for most and it is how the market works... word of mouth and proof in testing. Until then, onto other options. Up to now, positive reviews have not outweighed negative reviews so until more users like you share a positive experience, this is what to expect. Despite all of that, I'd still like to see the unit become a reliable and highly manufacturer backed product.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah, roulette with your money is one thing but always best to play it safe with someone else's. I knew I was playing roulette with the 8x12 but it was the only processor that would give necessary delay for l-r rears in one unit. Didn't Helix's latest update take delay up to 20ms?

As for the DSR-1 being a capable unit for under $200 shipped, it does seem to be sandbagged on the crossover points. Proper speaker selection should make that a nonissue though. With my money I would pay several hundred more for the PAC or iDatalink harness and cdsp 6x8 or twk before buying the dsr1 until the dsr1 proves to be bulletproof. Until proven otherwise I will never recommend the dsr1 to anyone thanks to the 360.3 fiasco. Who knows, RF probably priced this thing way low to help gain trust back after what the 360.3 did to so many people. Plenty of happy .3 customers but also plenty of unhappy .3 customers too. Not a good track record if you ask me.


----------



## EcoRS (Oct 24, 2017)

Turd or not - I picked up a DSR1 on Black Friday. I'll be installing it most likely right after the holidays - from the Focus ST crowd, minus some minor glitches...it appears to have done well in those platforms *I have an RS, so shouldn't be much different if at all*. I just needed something to allow me to utilize the stock h/u, bypass the ****ty factory amp and upgrade my speakers/amps. I do think if I were venturing into SQ competitions or more SQ inclined than SQL...I'd go with a miniDSP (maybe).


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

EcoRS said:


> Turd or not - I picked up a DSR1 on Black Friday. I'll be installing it most likely right after the holidays - from the Focus ST crowd, minus some minor glitches...it appears to have done well in those platforms *I have an RS, so shouldn't be much different if at all*. I just needed something to allow me to utilize the stock h/u, bypass the ****ty factory amp and upgrade my speakers/amps. I do think if I were venturing into SQ competitions or more SQ inclined than SQL...I'd go with a miniDSP (maybe).


Why would you be more inclined to go with something else? If you put your trust in something enough to spend your money then it shouldn't matter whether you compete or not, regardless of system goals. You obviously trusted other opinions enough to try it, or are you hinting that the unit is has been known to not be as clean as others?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If it works for you that's great. The more success stories the more likely it will be a trusted unit. And yeah, bypassing the factory amp will be the best thing you do for your system as long as the factory headunit is in use. My mind was blown when I bypassed the factory amp in my Jeep.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Bayboy & HillbillySQ, nice points made by both of you. I agree the DSR1 is certainty unproven, compared to the likes of Helix, MiniDSP, and JL. I myself tried the Audison BitOne route a few years back and was plagued with bugs to the point I finally gave up and went back to Pioneer PRS. But, also was an early adopter of the MS-8, which some had notable issues with. I was lucky to have no isses w/MS-8, but eventually ditched it and kind of regret it now.

Anyhow, so far so good for me w/DSR1. Fingers crossed that my positive experience continues. Regardless, I didn't have to invest heavily to try this unit out, because I'm usually pretty budget-driven when it comes to toys.


----------



## EcoRS (Oct 24, 2017)

Bayboy said:


> Why would you be more inclined to go with something else? If you put your trust in something enough to spend your money then it shouldn't matter whether you compete or not, regardless of system goals. You obviously trusted other opinions enough to try it, or are you hinting that the unit is has been known to not be as clean as others?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


i bought it off of comments/reviews from people within the Focus ST/RS community who have had successes with it, given minor issues that are being addressed...which i expect would be with most newer tech equipment.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Speaking of Ford, are Chrysler & Ford to be the test rigs so to speak? Wonder why they haven't included other makes since they've partnered with idatalink.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Speaking of Ford, are Chrysler & Ford to be the test rigs so to speak? Wonder why they haven't included other makes since they've partnered with idatalink.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nope. Has nothing to do with being "test rigs". 

From a shop standpoint, newer Chrysler/Jeep/Dodge with premium sound and newer Fords with the Sony system are one of the hardest vehicles to upgrade on. They took the most difficult cars and gave us a solution. Also, these cars are frequently worked on in car audio stores. I'll see one Mercedes GLK a year but 1 Chrysler/Ford a day!

They're popular, common and in demand of a solution. Hence why they focused on those vehicles first. 

This post is focused on the North American Market only.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah with factory integration being the new thing in car audio getting a clean signal out of the factory screen some way some how is a must. If you decide not to buy something that has an easy solution available that's on you. Good thing I'm an FCA guy even though my next vehicle MIGHT be a new Ranger when they come back out.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

I was told by RF support the center is summed FL+FR so not processing, not that I would expect it at this price point but useless for me.

I am going to see if there is some newer updates than I am currently running and see if that helps but I am still using the Helix for DSP duty, the DSR1 is just for integration.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a review on it in another forum.

DSR-1 review, the love hate relationship

Definitely has bugs but due to the price, its livable. However They should have held back production until they have PROPER FIRMWARE for everyone else's setup because some of my buddies with GM cars cant get it to work due to the firmware update not being out yet. Why release a product when its totally incomplete and even state that you have firmware available for those car models that you obviously dont have anything for.

Also for anyone using the DSR-1, during the setup wizard if you use rca pre-out voltage, choose a much MUCH lower voltage, even if you have a 5 volt pre-out head unit, choose the 1-2 volt option not the +4v option, it makes the DSR-1 output a MUCH MUCH stronger cleaner signal.

Overall as a stand alone, its a love hate relationship but i'd still totally recommend if you have patience and need an 8 channel dsp for a 3 way active front + sub. 

As a IDATA link integration unit, its a complete and total [email protected] if the firmware is available or not.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I purchased one back in October when they first came out to try as a stand alone DSP and compared it directly to my JL Twk 88. I swapped it out directly with the JL TwK 88 and set all the parameters the same as they were on the JL. Let’s just say you get what you pay for and I promptly returned it for another JL TwK 88 for my other car. That review is left on Crutchfield and Caraudio.com.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

There are 2 mentions of the crossovers being "limited." Seriously? I understand that they aren't "continuously variable" but those crossovers are in no way limiting.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

gijoe said:


> There are 2 mentions of the crossovers being "limited." Seriously? I understand that they aren't "continuously variable" but those crossovers are in no way limiting.


What if you're having to stretch speakers to their limits? Yes proper speaker choice would keep this from happening but sometimes the install won't let you run big low fs tweeters and/or a 3-way front without making it obvious there's car audio installed. Sometimes dropping the pin on an oddball frequency is what's needed to bring everything together. My 6.5's and small format tweets are stretched to the ragged edge. Luckily tonality doesn't suffer and the cross point is nearly flat s a board at the cross point and a ways on either end of it.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Low Output Voltage

Exactly! I just talked with rockford engineers about this on Monday except when flashed for 2016 F150. When it is configured for the vehicle, there is no input sensitivity selection. I have had output problems, noise, and gain problems. I tested the output voltage, at max Volume which is past clipping on my headunit, running 1khz test tone at 0db, I was getting less than 1 volt of output. I reflashed the unit to standalone, hooked up some alligator clips with the stand-alone harness and 1 volt input sensitivity selected, output voltage was well over 4 volts using the same tone. There’s definitely some firmware bugs but I have faith they will figure it out. At this point, this is my only big problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

gijoe said:


> There are 2 mentions of the crossovers being "limited." Seriously? I understand that they aren't "continuously variable" but those crossovers are in no way limiting.


Agreed. I don't see any circumstance the crossover points included would limit a system, especially considering that 6dB-48 dB/Oct slope are available.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm more than a little intrigued by this processor. My wife has a 2016 Dodge Journey (god awful car BTW) and it's a company car and I've yet to encounter a vehicle that is more resistant to aftermarket gear than this one. I fried the factory radio once trying to get a AC LC2i installed (and I'm not that much of a noob). Looks like with the harness this might be a good fit.


----------



## alisa (Nov 30, 2017)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## EcoRS (Oct 24, 2017)

For those having major issues with the DSR1 - it would be interesting to know what vehicle you're using it in...as right now RF seems to only be working on Ford/Mopar models first and trying to work those kinks out. I'd imagine any car beyond those two manufacturers would have all kind of issues naturally.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

EcoRS said:


> For those having major issues with the DSR1 - it would be interesting to know what vehicle you're using it in...as right now RF seems to only be working on Ford/Mopar models first and trying to work those kinks out. I'd imagine any car beyond those two manufacturers would have all kind of issues naturally.




I have a 2016 F150 with issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

We got two of these and both of them are still sitting on the shelf. I'm scared beyond limits to sell and install it into a customer car.


----------



## Jeffdachefz (Sep 14, 2016)

Angrywhopper said:


> We got two of these and both of them are still sitting on the shelf. I'm scared beyond limits to sell and install it into a customer car.


Unless you test out and the bluetooth connection isn't wonky, i'd refrain from recommending and selling it to a customer. Its a liability issue if you are a store.

This unit is for people that pretty much know what they are getting themselves into. Its cheap, has bugs but with patience, it will get things done for a 4 way network setup.

So if you have an easy going person that is on a tight budget and you explain to them all the possible bugs they might run into but still want a 3 way active front stage then yeah that will be your ideal customer for a dsr1 setup.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Jeffdachefz said:


> Unless you test out and the bluetooth connection isn't wonky, i'd refrain from recommending and selling it to a customer. Its a liability issue if you are a store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly. The really unfortunate thing about this is there is literally no other way to completely remove the factory Sony system/amp/dsp and keep all of your functionality, beeps, etc. Yeah, there’s the pac amp pro but you have to leave the amp back there. And yeah, there’s the forscan method but you have to cut harnesses and all your factory beeps will now come through that crappy dash speaker. I am staying patient that the bugs will continue to be worked out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EcoRS (Oct 24, 2017)

DSR1 + Focus RS -> Radio/System beeps impossibly loud -

Anyone else have a Rockford Fosgate DSR1 on preorder?

threads regarding the Focus platform getting the DSR1 to work fairly well. Can't speak on other platforms.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dhmcfadin said:


> Exactly. The really unfortunate thing about this is there is literally no other way to completely remove the factory Sony system/amp/dsp and keep all of your functionality, beeps, etc. Yeah, there’s the pac amp pro but you have to leave the amp back there. And yeah, there’s the forscan method but you have to cut harnesses and all your factory beeps will now come through that crappy dash speaker. I am staying patient that the bugs will continue to be worked out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure about the Sony setup but in my FCA vehicle all the factory amp does is keep volume control working through the headunit with the PAC amp pro. For signal the factory screen works just like an aftermarket headunit does.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Hah, I liked the RF 360.3. Was my first DSP and aside from its power supply being weak sauce and frying at the slightest mini power spike, it was great. 

But I have a bit One so... will go with that.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Jeffdachefz said:


> Unless you test out and the bluetooth connection isn't wonky, i'd refrain from recommending and selling it to a customer. Its a liability issue if you are a store.
> 
> This unit is for people that pretty much know what they are getting themselves into. Its cheap, has bugs but with patience, it will get things done for a 4 way network setup.
> 
> So if you have an easy going person that is on a tight budget and you explain to them all the possible bugs they might run into but still want a 3 way active front stage then yeah that will be your ideal customer for a dsr1 setup.


Absolutely! I do tons of OEM integration but I won't do anything that isn't proven to be working. I'll keep these on the shelf for a while longer until bugs are worked out and firmware updates are more available.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for all replies and keeping this going


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just ordered one last night. Will definitely report back with my impressions of it.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Good luck. My car is at Apicella auto Sound as we speak replacing it with the PAC and a couple other things.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LostnEye said:


> Good luck. My car is at Apicella auto Sound as we speak replacing it with the PAC and a couple other things.


Installing it as we speak. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang, that doesn't sound promising at all for the DSR1. Debated between it and the PAC piece, but have had nothing but bad luck with anything made by PAC in the past. Thought I'd take a chance on the DSR1 instead, but... yeah.


----------



## EcoRS (Oct 24, 2017)

LostnEye said:


> Good luck. My car is at Apicella auto Sound as we speak replacing it with the PAC and a couple other things.


What kind of car? hopefully they flashed it before install.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

chithead said:


> Dang, that doesn't sound promising at all for the DSR1. Debated between it and the PAC piece, but have had nothing but bad luck with anything made by PAC in the past. Thought I'd take a chance on the DSR1 instead, but... yeah.


Seems to be too many Fords with similar issues and it’s too much for me to live with. This PAC piece seems to work as advertised. For hat it’s worth when used standalone the reviews I’ve seen seem to be relatively positive. I will most likely put it in tmnt gf car which has a Pioneer next in it now. 


EcoRS said:


> What kind of car? hopefully they flashed it before install.


Taurus. Yes, it was flashed beforehand,updated since and even a custom firmware from idatalink and still having issues.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chithead said:


> Dang, that doesn't sound promising at all for the DSR1. Debated between it and the PAC piece, but have had nothing but bad luck with anything made by PAC in the past. Thought I'd take a chance on the DSR1 instead, but... yeah.


Me and Mike have nothing but positive things to say about our PAC Amp Pro. You have the same system we do so no reason you wouldn't have the same results. I do understand being gun shy if you've had bad luck with everything from them. On the flip side, everything I've had from them has been "install and forget it".


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Me and Mike have nothing but positive things to say about our PAC Amp Pro. You have the same system we do so no reason you wouldn't have the same results. I do understand being gun shy if you've had bad luck with everything from them. On the flip side, everything I've had from them has been "install and forget it".


No doubt, you, Mike, Brad, all success stories. All the PAC pieces I've tried were in older Rams and GM cars, and failed within a month or two of installation. Maybe they've improved in quality.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Me and Mike have nothing but positive things to say about our PAC Amp Pro. You have the same system we do so no reason you wouldn't have the same results. I do understand being gun shy if you've had bad luck with everything from them. On the flip side, everything I've had from them has been "install and forget it".




With the AmpPro, how are the chimes routed? Door chimes through front speakers and reverse beeps through rear doors like factory?

My biggest gripe with DSR1, aside from this new lovely “pop” that randomly occurs when I start the truck, is that 8/10 times when I start the truck, the chimes go through the internal dash speaker. Very rarely do the chimes, back up sensors, etc get routed through the front speakers and rear speakers like it is configured to do. Further, when the DSR1 chooses to not route the chimes properly, my collision alert system on my truck does not make any sound, just a red flashing light. I live in Austin, lots of stop and go traffic to test this out lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Chimes are through a speaker somewhere in the dash from what I can tell. Backup sensors try to come through it too, but since all my rear speakers are unhooked from the factory amp the music just loses output to get my attention. I'm overly cautious when backing up so am already alternating between mirrors and rearview cam on the screen. Mike or Brad could probably fill in the blanks I left.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Any further news or experiences?


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Vx220 said:


> Any further news or experiences?




Still working with both Rockford and Idatalink but no solutions yet. They haven’t pushed an update in over a month but I was told today that they are working on improvements. Not expecting anything soon but I have hope there will be improvements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Vx220 said:


> Any further news or experiences?




If you can hold off, wait until the bugs are fixed before ordering. The current issues are pretty annoying. If you have forward collision alert, definitely wait to order. Currently my forward collision alert chimes are delayed by as much as 3 seconds with the DSR1. Sometimes I won’t even get a warning chime, just the red lights on the dash. Pretty crazy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd be using it in an older car, purely as a standalone DSP, not worried about the integration stuff at all. I'm not in a rush, so will continue to wait! Cheers


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Vx220 said:


> I'd be using it in an older car, purely as a standalone DSP, not worried about the integration stuff at all. I'm not in a rush, so will continue to wait! Cheers


Ive been using for 3 months now as a stand-alone DSP, as I have an aftermarket HU, with ZERO issues or problems. I absolutely love it, being able to tweet on the fly with my iPhone or iPad is a game-changer.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

metanium said:


> Ive been using for 3 months now as a stand-alone DSP, as I have an aftermarket HU, with ZERO issues or problems. I absolutely love it, being able to tweet on the fly with my iPhone or iPad is a game-changer.


I haven't heard issues other than some people saying output is low using it standalone. The PAC integrates much better for me, not having noise issues and the chimes/navigation is working properly. I'm debating trying the DSR1 standalone in my Altima that has Pioneer 4200 NEX or trying the new Dayton DSP when it comes out.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

LostnEye said:


> I haven't heard issues other than some people saying output is low using it standalone. The PAC integrates much better for me, not having noise issues and the chimes/navigation is working properly. I'm debating trying the DSR1 standalone in my Altima that has Pioneer 4200 NEX or trying the new Dayton DSP when it comes out.


I've heard of a few with volume issues also. Seems if you set you input level to setting lower than your HU's actual output, it can cure this. For example if your 4200NEX has 4V output, set the DSR1 to 2V input voltage to compensate.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

metanium said:


> Ive been using for 3 months now as a stand-alone DSP, as I have an aftermarket HU, with ZERO issues or problems. I absolutely love it, being able to tweet on the fly with my iPhone or iPad is a game-changer.


For me it's about not having the laptop in with me in such a small car, that and I'm IT-phobic, but I can navigate the RF app without issues so far!

Thanks for everybody's replies


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

I was running the DSR1 for integration and still using the Helix for DSP duties so never touched the DSP settings. The app seemed easy enough to use though eq seemed like it might be annoying on my small iphone screen.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

DSR1 is still operating without issues for me as a standalone DSP (After-Market HU). I found a user video that I deceided to provide a link to. FYI - This guy is a bit overly enthusiastic, but I can appreciate that too. 

https://youtu.be/ifRO4e-6rGc


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

I gave up waiting for it to get to the UK, and my lovely, wonderful wife bought me a DEX-P99RS for a birthday/valentine gift...

...she's a keeper!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

metanium said:


> DSR1 is still operating without issues for me as a standalone DSP (After-Market HU). I found a user video that I deceided to provide a link to. FYI - This guy is a bit overly enthusiastic, but I can appreciate that too.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ifRO4e-6rGc


Don’t buy that DSP it’s not good when you can compare it to a better DSP. I left my review on that guys comments section. That guy is new to dsp’s so he’s naturally excited because he knows nothing else in the world of DSP’s.


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

can someone PLEASE tell me how the flying f*** I can get this thing to work with bluetooth on my phone? 

lucky I just got a new phone today because app isnt even compatible with my note 4! imagine buying this unit and being completely unable to use it without a specific phone. you cant tune ANYTHING without the app working properly with your phones bluetooth. 

i finally got it to pair, but beyond that as soon as it says "loading presets" it hiccups and says oh no wait bluetooth disconnected please reconnect. 

what the hell is this garbage RF?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

mitchell0715 said:


> can someone PLEASE tell me how the flying f*** I can get this thing to work with bluetooth on my phone?
> 
> lucky I just got a new phone today because app isnt even compatible with my note 4! imagine buying this unit and being completely unable to use it without a specific phone. you cant tune ANYTHING without the app working properly with your phones bluetooth.
> 
> ...


Wish I could help, and apparently you’re not alone in having Bluetooth problems. I guess I’m lucky as I’ve had zero issues with iPhone 8 or iPad Mini 2.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

mitchell0715 said:


> can someone PLEASE tell me how the flying f*** I can get this thing to work with bluetooth on my phone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bluetooth is a reported problem. I had the same issue. Try deleting your app and reinstalling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

dhmcfadin said:


> Bluetooth is a reported problem. I had the same issue. Try deleting your app and reinstalling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might sound like a sarcastic dick here, but I have tried that probably 10 times at this point.


I find it absolutely absurd that this app is not supported on original iPads or even my Note 4. Come on..had I not gotten a new phone today it would have been a complete brick. I mean, it's still a brick, but you get the point.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

mitchell0715 said:


> I might sound like a sarcastic dick here, but I have tried that probably 10 times at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You don’t sound that way. Believe me, I understand your frustration. Over the last 2 months, both Rockford and maestro have gone completely radio silent on me. I’ve called and emailed. No resolutions. No new software updates. They released this thing before the software was ready and they are royally blowing it. I’m sure it will eventually work right but why release this thing with so many known problems? The only reason I still have it installed is because it allows me to completely remove my factory Sony amp and dsp while still remaining completely plug and play. If it wasn’t for that, this thing would have been sent back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

dhmcfadin said:


> You don’t sound that way. Believe me, I understand your frustration. Over the last 2 months, both Rockford and maestro have gone completely radio silent on me. I’ve called and emailed. No resolutions. No new software updates. They released this thing before the software was ready and they are royally blowing it. I’m sure it will eventually work right but why release this thing with so many known problems? The only reason I still have it installed is because it allows me to completely remove my factory Sony amp and dsp while still remaining completely plug and play. If it wasn’t for that, this thing would have been sent back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good point, it's unfortunate we both have these issues. They're not just minor issues, they're catastrophic issues. I'm going to be calling them tomorrow and see what's the deal, I do not have high hopes.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

mitchell0715 said:


> That's a good point, it's unfortunate we both have these issues. They're not just minor issues, they're catastrophic issues. I'm going to be calling them tomorrow and see what's the deal, I do not have high hopes.




Good luck man. Let me know how it goes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just a side note, if this sounds familiar at all. the stupid thing powers up with the red led flashing when powered on with my bench supply. it's been flashed to the "no integration" firmware and it just doesnt power up normally. or maybe it is? theres NO guide to explain what the LEDs mean. 

any idea if having 15.5v go into B+ and remote in could be the issue? never seen any relay dislike 15.5v on the remote in but it could be..?


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

mitchell0715 said:


> Just a side note, if this sounds familiar at all. the stupid thing powers up with the red led flashing when powered on with my bench supply. it's been flashed to the "no integration" firmware and it just doesnt power up normally. or maybe it is? theres NO guide to explain what the LEDs mean.
> 
> 
> 
> any idea if having 15.5v go into B+ and remote in could be the issue? never seen any relay dislike 15.5v on the remote in but it could be..?




Honestly couldn’t answer that question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice guy at RF, Forrest, or Forest, says the LG V30 has been having issues connecting and to try using a different phone or tablet. I don't know many people where I live now so I'm going to go get a cheap android 6.0 tablet from walmart.

He has no idea what's going on with it flashing a red LED when powered through the harness which sucks... hopefully I get it figured out


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

mitchell0715 said:


> Nice guy at RF, Forrest, or Forest, says the LG V30 has been having issues connecting and to try using a different phone or tablet. I don't know many people where I live now so I'm going to go get a cheap android 6.0 tablet from walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> He has no idea what's going on with it flashing a red LED when powered through the harness which sucks... hopefully I get it figured out




Forrest is great! He’s very knowledgeable. Unfortunately, since they built the unit in partnership with Maestro, fixes have to be developed by both parties. I think a lot gets lost in translation. If Maestro fixes one thing, it may cause an issue with Rockford’s software and vice versa. Theres definitely a disconnect between the two parties.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

dhmcfadin said:


> Forrest is great! He’s very knowledgeable. Unfortunately, since they built the unit in partnership with Maestro, fixes have to be developed by both parties. I think a lot gets lost in translation. If Maestro fixes one thing, it may cause an issue with Rockford’s software and vice versa. Theres definitely a disconnect between the two parties.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I got a new tablet from walmart, just a cheap $50 one, and it still doesn't work. Same exact error. 

I don't know what to do at this point, I'm utterly disappointed


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

mitchell0715 said:


> So I got a new tablet from walmart, just a cheap $50 one, and it still doesn't work. Same exact error.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do at this point, I'm utterly disappointed




Man that sucks. Definitely return that tablet then. Maybe you have a bad unit? Have tried reflashing again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

dhmcfadin said:


> Man that sucks. Definitely return that tablet then. Maybe you have a bad unit? Have tried reflashing again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I have. 

Can someone tell me what android phones/tablets DO work?

I'll try to pick up one of those if so

Going and buying an iPad at their ridiculous prices isnt really a good option


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

mitchell0715 said:


> Yes I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And just so we are clear, you are trying to connect to the unit via Bluetooth from the Rockford perfect tune app right? Not through the tablets Bluetooth settings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm an a**hole. Alright, Forrest kinda confirmed my suspicions, and the Maestro guy I talked to had a manual that apparently isn't public that helped as well.

Maestro confirmed that my power supply was causing the DSR1 to go into protect and flash a Red LED. 9-16v is the operating range for these. Flashing red LED is overvoltage. 

Second, Forrest tested himself, and found that you HAVE to have it connected to power for it to fully power up. The usb power is only for flashing firmware and updating it.

I went to power it up in my vehicle and HOLY **** it worked. Huge sigh of relief.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

At least you got it working. 

On the "ridiculous prices" iPad comment, that all depends on what you need the unit for and what you are willing to accept in terms of model and age. For instance, I picked up a used 64GB iPad mini with cellular for only $95. It was in excellent condition and even came with a case and all of the original accessories and box. 

If you need one for use with a specific device (like the DSR1), I would look into compatible models and shop around for something that is gently used, or even a refurb. You might be surprised at how inexpensive they can be.


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

rton20s said:


> At least you got it working.
> 
> On the "ridiculous prices" iPad comment, that all depends on what you need the unit for and what you are willing to accept in terms of model and age. For instance, I picked up a used 64GB iPad mini with cellular for only $95. It was in excellent condition and even came with a case and all of the original accessories and box.
> 
> If you need one for use with a specific device (like the DSR1), I would look into compatible models and shop around for something that is gently used, or even a refurb. You might be surprised at how inexpensive they can be.


I already have an iPad mini. I use it for flight planning, VFR/IFR sectional charts, approach plates, weather, and more with foreflight (I'm a pilot). 

It won't support iOS 10 which is required for the RF perfecttune app. Newer iPads are more expensive compared to an android tablet with similar hardware, that was my point.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

mfenske said:


> I'm more than a little intrigued by this processor. My wife has a 2016 Dodge Journey (god awful car BTW) and it's a company car and I've yet to encounter a vehicle that is more resistant to aftermarket gear than this one. I fried the factory radio once trying to get a AC LC2i installed (and I'm not that much of a noob). Looks like with the harness this might be a good fit.


. She must have the basic model, as the R/T is a great SUV, looks wise no, but interior is great. Also they’re are all kinds of audio options for this. The DSR1, PAC amp pro, Maestro with Audison, Kenwood, and soon to be Audio Control. Not to mention if your wife has the base model you can put a deck in their.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> So far it seems like it's going to be another 360.3. Great on paper, doesn't work very well in real world use and Rockford doesn't give any support. It's a shame cause this product has so much potential
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


It’s barely been out and has software updates, also has Maestro backing so I’m sure in 3 months it will be good to go!! Also I see you listen to me a long to me ago when you thought you knew it all. You bought the Fiio X5iii like I told you ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> It’s barely been out and has software updates, also has Maestro backing so I’m sure in 3 months it will be good to go!! Also I see you listen to me a long to me ago when you thought you knew it all. You bought the Fiio X5iii like I told you


I don't remember anyone telling me to get a fiio. Regardless, it's being replaced soon.

Also, the dsr1 was such a piece of **** when I used it I don't think any updates will save it. Some of it seems hardware related. And with Rockford being in charge, It'll be left in the dirt by them. The firmware update maestro gave us was useless.

edit: just searched your post history. Not once did you mention a fiio to me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

HOIRiIZON said:


> It’s barely been out and has software updates, also has Maestro backing so I’m sure in 3 months it will be good to go!! Also I see you listen to me a long to me ago when you thought you knew it all. You bought the Fiio X5iii like I told you


Have you installed one? The launch was delayed over 6 months and 6 months later there are still plenty of issues. Seems to be usable if not desirable as a budget standalone DSP but the biggest problems were and still are on the integration side. idatalink sent me one firmware to try and correct some issues without success and I never received another as promised.


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

It's close, but not really ready for the market imo..

It's WAY too buggy.


----------



## steelr (Sep 4, 2016)

I went into a shop this morning to price a JL TWK88 because I knew they sold JL. They said they used to install the TWK88 but all they basically install now is the DSR1. He tried his hardest to convince me to buy one but I did get him to order a TWK88 in for me. I think what a lot of people may like is the phone accessibility, at least that is what he was trying to sell me on. I insisted on the TWK88, especially since he sold it to me for just $50 more than the DSR1, but he had to order it in because he only stocks the DSR1 now.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> I don't remember anyone telling me to get a fiio. Regardless, it's being replaced soon.
> 
> Also, the dsr1 was such a piece of **** when I used it I don't think any updates will save it. Some of it seems hardware related. And with Rockford being in charge, It'll be left in the dirt by them. The firmware update maestro gave us was useless.
> 
> ...


Yes I’m sure you did, regardless I will agree from what I have seen everywhere that it seems like sound quality wise it’s not going to be that great. I was more interested in the taking out the factory amp part and everything else work flawlessly. Or have the Maestro AR piece be compatible with more DSP’s. 

Like you my Fiio X5iii will be getting changed to an Astell & Kern Khan in 3 days.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

LostnEye said:


> Have you installed one? The launch was delayed over 6 months and 6 months later there are still plenty of issues. Seems to be usable if not desirable as a budget standalone DSP but the biggest problems were and still are on the integration side. idatalink sent me one firmware to try and correct some issues without success and I never received another as promised.


I ended up going with the PAC AUDIO amp pro, since it works flawlessly, the only downfall is that I can’t take out the factory amp. The Maestro piece should have just been a piece where you could take the factory amp out and have six channel 5 volts pre outs with a optical output so you could chose whatever DSP you wanted. But that would be giving people what they wanted. I might revisit the DSR1 in six months to see if all the bugs are worked out as well as the voltage issues. But like all DSP’s there is always issues....


----------



## bassfreak (Apr 11, 2007)

Vx220 said:


> I thought the RF DSR1 would set this place alight, either with a massive thread saying "it's ####, run away!!!" or a massive thread saying "it's the best thing since sweet and sour sausages! Buy one NOW!!!"
> 
> However, now it's finally released, almost nothing?
> 
> ...


whats sweet and sour sausages? nasty.


----------



## bassfreak (Apr 11, 2007)

Vx220 said:


> I don't have a factory amp, but I can't see anything that stacks up against it for the price, or even close feature-wise (ignoring bugs...)
> 
> I want at least 5 or 6 peq bands per channel, finer TA than my 80PRS and really would prefer to not use a laptop or PC.
> 
> ...


use hte mini dsp. its compatible withe REW and the dayton mic. its makes for easy tuning.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

@bassfreak, sweet and sour sausages is food of the gods! DSP decision was made by my wonderful wife buying a DEX-P99RS for my birthday!


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

steelr said:


> I went into a shop this morning to price a JL TWK88 because I knew they sold JL. They said they used to install the TWK88 but all they basically install now is the DSR1. He tried his hardest to convince me to buy one but I did get him to order a TWK88 in for me. I think what a lot of people may like is the phone accessibility, at least that is what he was trying to sell me on. I insisted on the TWK88, especially since he sold it to me for just $50 more than the DSR1, but he had to order it in because he only stocks the DSR1 now.


It's interesting that dealers are selling them and installing them without much fuss, otherwise, it would not make sense to sell them if they were having constant complaints and issues. I know you got what you wanted but most people want to save that $50 just because it's $50. LOL.
These units fill a spot in the market but apparently not on this forum. Also, I wonder how many are out there working perfectly fine without anyone saying much about it. As Andy of Audiofrog states about harmon/jbl and other brands, they are made to spec and work properly at a price point but customer expectations are the main issue. Not saying more than that but on this forum, the customer expectation seems to be much higher. But with the units being buggy and hard to use is interesting again as dealers do not want returns and having to do a lot of warranty issues. Interesting thread.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

Iamsecond said:


> It's interesting that dealers are selling them and installing them without much fuss, otherwise, it would not make sense to sell them if they were having constant complaints and issues. I know you got what you wanted but most people want to save that $50 just because it's $50. LOL.
> These units fill a spot in the market but apparently not on this forum. Also, I wonder how many are out there working perfectly fine without anyone saying much about it. As Andy of Audiofrog states about harmon/jbl and other brands, they are made to spec and work properly at a price point but customer expectations are the main issue. Not saying more than that but on this forum, the customer expectation seems to be much higher. But with the units being buggy and hard to use is interesting again as dealers do not want returns and having to do a lot of warranty issues. Interesting thread.


100 % true, that’s why you have to take certain people’s opinion on here with a grain of salt. I would buy this simply if I could take my factory amp out and then have a clean signal like the PAC Audio amp pro. I guess the best thing is just to wait a little longer to see what some reviews are down the road.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok well back on topic, I was looking for pricing on some Audio Frog GB items and the closest store to me was like 10 hrs away. I talked to a gentleman there named Dave. After a discussion about Af products he asked me what products I had. I started talking about I was going to get an amp pro in my system because I heard on the forums on here that the DSR1 was glitchy. He said he is the number one seller in Canada of the DSR1 and has zero issues, I repeat zero issues with it. As a matter of fact he said one of his regular customers was there getting his system tuned, he was using the old F1 Alpine gear. Dave said it was sounding amazing. He also said he sells Mosconi’s DSP’s and his go to DSP is the DSR1. He said he works out of the Kamloops store but was at the Kelowna store because the Rockford rep was there for training. 

Just thought I would share this since it seems there shop has nothing but success with the DSR1.


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

Well pulled the trigger on the DSR1 Saturday. I'm going to use it stand alone with DRX9255 and A/D/S amp's in my 88 Corvette. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

Just got mine on Sunday. So far a big improvement over the LC2I setup! Easy to install and update. Still playing with tunning since it's my first DSP.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Cooter98 said:


> Just got mine on Sunday. So far a big improvement over the LC2I setup! Easy to install and update. Still playing with tunning since it's my first DSP.


Standalone or with integration harness?


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

LostnEye said:


> Cooter98 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got mine on Sunday. So far a big improvement over the LC2I setup! Easy to install and update. Still playing with tunning since it's my first DSP.
> ...


Standalone right now. Pulling a signal from the rear speakers that are full range.


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

Didn't read through this whole thread but got a question. The crossover setting get saved even in a power loss situation? Like if disconnected from the battery would the DSR1 remember presets or would it go to all pass?


----------



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

Cooter98 said:


> Didn't read through this whole thread but got a question. The crossover setting get saved even in a power loss situation? Like if disconnected from the battery would the DSR1 remember presets or would it go to all pass?


I think it retains it because it has onboard memory, but it'll lose settings like 50% of the time even just connecting through bluetooth now and then. Make sure to save a preset.


----------



## CRVShield9 (Jun 10, 2018)

Good day. As a stand alone unit, I have a quick question, where to you tap your (+) and ground wires? I'm asking to avoid any whines, thump or popping sounds. Remote out is going to your remote in (Amp. side) right? Thank you in advance.


----------



## 1low300 (Jun 27, 2018)

I have the Dsr1 w/maestro harness in my 2014 Chrysler 300S and have had nothing but issues!!! First off there’s always a pop when turns on, I have a brand new RF power 400x4 amp and for some reason I had a allot of noise (unbearable) so for the hell of it I tried a punch 400x4 amp and it’s crystal clear and not sure why, the next issue was when I shut the car off my amps would stay on so we put a relay in and that solved that but so much for plug n play and no real answers from forest at RF. Just thought I’d chime in


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1low300 said:


> I have the Dsr1 w/maestro harness in my 2014 Chrysler 300S and have had nothing but issues!!! First off there’s always a pop when turns on, I have a brand new RF power 400x4 amp and for some reason I had a allot of noise (unbearable) so for the hell of it I tried a punch 400x4 amp and it’s crystal clear and not sure why, the next issue was when I shut the car off my amps would stay on so we put a relay in and that solved that but so much for plug n play and no real answers from forest at RF. Just thought I’d chime in


similar to the issues Me and Lostneye had in his car. Try calling idatalink for help


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm going to give this a shot in my 2019 Dodge Ram, fingers crossed. I feel like I'm buying a vial of plutonium that might blow up on me. On paper, this device sure sounds sweet... but sounds like people are really mixed about it.

One thing I miss from my Pioneer 8200 NEX, is being able to quickly change the imaging from drivers side, to balanced (when I have a passenger in my car). *IF* I can get this working right, does it have the option to quickly change settings like that? The only imaging I've ever done was with that deck. I'm not sure how a DSP compares to what I could do with that deck in general... or, specifically, how this DSP1 compares when it comes to imaging.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

henkew said:


> I'm going to give this a shot in my 2019 Dodge Ram, fingers crossed. I feel like I'm buying a vial of plutonium that might blow up on me.


why not just use a PAC Amp Pro?


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

henkew said:


> I'm going to give this a shot in my 2019 Dodge Ram, fingers crossed. I feel like I'm buying a vial of plutonium that might blow up on me. On paper, this device sure sounds sweet... but sounds like people are really mixed about it.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I miss from my Pioneer 8200 NEX, is being able to quickly change the imaging from drivers side, to balanced (when I have a passenger in my car). *IF* I can get this working right, does it have the option to quickly change settings like that? The only imaging I've ever done was with that deck. I'm not sure how a DSP compares to what I could do with that deck in general... or, specifically, how this DSP1 compares when it comes to imaging.




Yes it does. And to make you feel better, the DSR1 and the firmware have come a LONG WAY. Many of the issues initially reported are long gone.

As far as changing imaging, you can program dozens of different presets and profiles that allow you to instantly shift each aspect of the dsp to suit your listening style, genre, or seating position. The iPhone app make this really easy to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

dhmcfadin said:


> Yes it does. And to make you feel better, the DSR1 and the firmware have come a LONG WAY. Many of the issues initially reported are long gone.
> 
> As far as changing imaging, you can program dozens of different presets and profiles that allow you to instantly shift each aspect of the dsp to suit your listening style, genre, or seating position. The iPhone app make this really easy to do.
> 
> ...


I personally can't speak on the integration capabilities of the DSR1, as I'm using it as a standalone DSP downstream of a Pioneer NEX. However, DHMacfadin is completely correct utilizing multiple presets and on the software updates being vastly improved.

One of the updates features that I've really enjoyed is the ability to key in crossover frequency values, as opposed to scrolling through incremental values. I also still don't understand why/how the DSP functions of the $250 DSR1 are completely adjustable on my iPhone & iPad, while no other DSP's seem to be programmable without, at minimum a Windows laptop.

I still have yet to have a single negative issue with mine.


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> why not just use a PAC Amp Pro?


Couple reasons...

I'd still need to buy a DSP. I don't think the PAC Amp Pro will give you timing adjustments will it?

I also like the Bluetooth control from my cell phone for switching saved presets (one driver vs driver & Passenger). 

If this thing works, it's really got everything I want. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

Well, messed around with it for several hours tonight. First, tried the easy test. Disconnected the factory amp, connected the DSR1, connected outputs to the home stereo receiver in the garage. Nothing.

I thought that would have given me sound. So, I set up the AMP, speakers, crossovers, etc across the garage floor, hooked to the car battery, and fired it up with the car stereo on the outside. 

Still, no sound. 

Messed around with settings, not sure what I've done wrong. Will call in the morning. Plugged factory amp back in and it still works fine.

There is one harness to the factory amp that doesn't get used. I'm guessing it is probably the active noise cancellation wires and speaker out. My DSR1 only uses one of the two harnesses from the factory amp. 

Anyways, frustrating. I hope it's just some stupid thing I'm doing wrong and there will be an easy fix tomorrow. No real instructions anywhere. The ones they provide are several years old for the RAM and reference the "2" harness where I use the "4" for a 2019.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

henkew said:


> Well, messed around with it for several hours tonight. First, tried the easy test. Disconnected the factory amp, connected the DSR1, connected outputs to the home stereo receiver in the garage. Nothing.
> 
> I thought that would have given me sound. So, I set up the AMP, speakers, crossovers, etc across the garage floor, hooked to the car battery, and fired it up with the car stereo on the outside.
> 
> ...


Did you update the rockford side of the firmware and then login into the Idatalink portal and update the idatlink maestro firmware for your vehicle yet? Even if you aren't running it vehicle specific, you still need to update both the rockford and idatalink firmware and then select "standalone unit" from the idatalink configuration portal. For your 2019 Ram, you would select that vehicle in the portal. Below are very detailed instructions on how to configure the unit.

2017 DSR1 signal processor - software & owner's manual


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

Yes. Did the update both from Maestro and from Rockford Fosgate. 

Maybe I'll run them again for the heck of it, since nothing else is helping.

My harness has 2 connectors for the DSR1. Input and Vehicle. Do I use them both?


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

henkew said:


> Yes. Did the update both from Maestro and from Rockford Fosgate.
> 
> Maybe I'll run them again for the heck of it, since nothing else is helping.
> 
> My harness has 2 connectors for the DSR1. Input and Vehicle. Do I use them both?


Yes. One harness would be the audio signals from the headunit and the other harness would be the can bus communication channels so the unit can talk to your truck.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Here is a link to Maestro's dedicated forum. They are very responsive there. Maestro DSR1 -


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks, posted on their forum.

I was told I didn't need the resisters on the speaker wires with the DSR1. Anyone know for sure...? Is that the problem?


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Their forum is the place to ask that. Everything I have read has said all Chrysler/dodge/ram require resistors. But again, I’m not an expert. I also don’t own a dodge vehicle. Just relaying info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

Argh. I had them ready to order and asked maestro and somebody there told me no, it handled it. I think that may be the problems. #*(@)(*@)(*@#~!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting... I didn't need resistors when using a JL Audio FiX in a previous FCA install, even though everyone swore it needed them. Curious to find out if you will need them for the DSR1


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

chithead said:


> Interesting... I didn't need resistors when using a JL Audio FiX in a previous FCA install, even though everyone swore it needed them. Curious to find out if you will need them for the DSR1


Yes, they say the resistors are needed. In fact, there is a little bundle taped together I didn't realize were 4 resisters wired in to connected that I could add inline to the harness. I thought for sure that would fix it. No dice. Still no sound. Been on the phone with them and here is what has been tried:

Been on the phone several times this morning. Here is what we tried.

Verified the wiring was set up correctly.
Reinstalled the iPhone App and reconfigured.
Reflashed the DSR1 with an older Bios.
Tested the signal on the harness side before and after the resisters (both check out with activity).
Tested the signal on the RCA output side, and there does not appear to be activity.

I pulled the audio fuse and reset it. I've let the truck sit to reset. Still, no sound at all. 

They had me call Rockford Fosgate. They've suggested I reflash it in universal mode and test it outside the vehicle by attaching an audio input and testing the audio output (I'll plug into a home stereo receiver). I assume I can use USB for power on the DSR1. Sooo... I'll try that.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I think the DSR1 comes with a harness for power and also has RCA/high level inputs. Might could try that.

Do you have the Maestro harness? Which model number is it? I don't remember mine having those resistors included.


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

Do you have the Maestro harness? Which model number is it? I don't remember mine having those resistors included.[/QUOTE said:


> Yes, I have the iDatalink HRN-AR-CH4. You can see the fuse setup here on the bottom right corner:
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_794HARCH4/iDatalink-HRN-AR-CH4.html?tp=49909
> 
> I reflashed to universal but USB did not power the device. I called back and they said the blue and yellow need a 12 volt line, black to ground. USB Doesn't cut it. I set up a quick wiring with an inline fuse and connected to batter... the thing didn't power up though. No status light or activity.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh crap, I'm sorry you're having issues. The Ch2 harness fit our 2014 Grand Cherokee, but doesn't have that bundle of resistors. It does have similar colored 2-pin connectors though. Hope they can get it figured out for you soon.


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks man. Yeah, geez... even some crude instructions would help. Everything is dated back in 2017. Would have been nice to have a note mentioning the resistors... But, doesn't seem to have mattered anyways. Still no sound. 

Most likely the problem isn't the unit itself. But I'm having a replacement sent out to rule that out. I really want this to work, but the Pac Pro is sounder better with every hour of troublshooting...

UPDATE

Wow, I heard sound for the first time ever. Something made noise. 

I reflashed with the latest bios, and while the unit was on used the app to go into setup again. Immediately after saving, one speaker (the left front) worked for a couple seconds then cut out. 

Interesting, I specified that system sounds for Nav, etc, only would use the front left speaker.

Now this is sounding like coding problems.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

And this is why.....no DSR1 lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

MrGreen83 said:


> And this is why.....no DSR1 lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't give up yet  I knew this could be a battle...

Either way, I don't see that the PAC Pro supports the 2019 Dodge Ram yet anyways...


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

They sent me a second unit, and now when I flash I don't have the option to flash for the 2019 RAM. They must have yanked it.

What do I lose by going to Universal mode?


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

henkew said:


> They sent me a second unit, and now when I flash I don't have the option to flash for the 2019 RAM. They must have yanked it.
> 
> 
> 
> What do I lose by going to Universal mode?




By going universal, you lose all oem integration. The vehicle specific harness won’t even operate the unit properly in that mode. When you go universal, you basically turn off the idatalink side and are left with the Rockford dsp. That’s it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

henkew said:


> They sent me a second unit, and now when I flash I don't have the option to flash for the 2019 RAM. They must have yanked it.
> 
> What do I lose by going to Universal mode?



Installed it in universal mode on my Chrysler 300c since I didn't feel like taking apart everything to get the harness installed. But what worked for me and my Chrysler U-connect head unit was taking the driver side dash speaker and moved it to the center dash location. This now puts out all my phone, GPS, and text notifications at center. The DSR1 pulled its signal from the rear speakers, then my amps are feeding the 2 corner dash speakers, front door speakers, and sub. Just did this to avoid using the harness and it works. So the now center speaker working off factory amp is not loud enough to notice over the rest of the speakers. Works well as everything else mutes while talking on the phone or voice to text. Even if the music coming out of the center speaker was interfering with SQ then I can fade everything at the head unit to the rear channel and only hear my aftermarket amps.

Hope that makes sense? Figured the harness could be added if it didn't work out but happy how it is. Now i had no rear factory tones like for a back up sensor, since it has a camera. If your truck does, that could be an issue and you would need to tap off all the speakers individually.


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

Cooter98 said:


> Installed it in universal mode on my Chrysler 300c since I didn't feel like taking apart everything to get the harness installed.


Wow, that's quite a creative approach there. I don't have the 9 speaker, but I could drop one of the OEM speakers to center, wire it up, and mimic your setup. Worth thinking about for sure....at least until they iron out our problems. But then, if I have to do all that, why did I buy a DSR1 to begin with? 

I'm guessing this works great on older vehicles? Or is this par for the course? I can be a little patient with them, but geez. They need to address the issues.

Does anyone know of a Ram 2019 where it's working like it should?


----------



## henkew (Jul 21, 2018)

I have a base 6 speaker stereo system in my 2019 Dodge Ram. Audio from the radio is sent to an active noise cancellation device. I'd hoped it arrived in a line level, flat amplitude signal. Nope. I'll have to use universal mode.

I grabbed the leads from the radio before they hit the ANC device and man, it sounds horrible. I have the audio going to a receiver in my garage so I can test it before I swap everything (factory gear is better than nothing). But man, it sounds terrible. Volumes fluctuate. Mid range washes in and out. It doesn't sound good at all. 

I don't have resisters on the line yet. My understanding though is my entire audio should be cutting in and out without those and it's not doing that. I have some 47 ohm 5 watts on order and maybe that will help. I dunno.

I'm guessing my problems are more truck related than DSR1 related, but I'm not sure. Maybe some of both. Not quite sure what to do now. It took me a month of working with the DSR1 support teams to get this far.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, I fought the 360.3 initially and learned it's quirks and once I had it figured out I had solid results with it. Used it for 4 years with no problems.

That being said I have an F150 with the Sony system and I wanted an easy-easy way to get the oem amp/dsp out of the way. This looks like the ticket with the wiring harness and RCA output to my amplifier, and the know how of how to work the software. Plus several guys on f150forum have had great results with this. Basically all I have to do outside of this unit is run my power lead to the back of the cab, install the hardware, hook

Mine will be here next week - probably get to actually install it the weekend after this. I will be sure to bench power it and update everything prior to installation and report all of my results here.


----------



## 17Challenger (Jan 6, 2019)

Just installed one on my 17 Challenger and so far I am impressed for the money. Now I have to buy a mic. so I can get tuning because doing it by ear isn't going to cut it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

The functions of the DSR1 are well worth its price (independent left/right eq, TA, crossovers, etc), but the app and user interface that you tune with is the worst that I've experienced thus far in any processor. Manually setting 10 bands of parametric EQ on 4 channels took me over an hour because I had to sit there clicking from Q 4.3 to Q 1 in increments of 0.1. It's acceptable as a first time DSP, but anyone who values their time/efficiency is better off with another processor.


----------



## mawills (Aug 21, 2018)

Just installed mine a few days ago. I have it basically just for the Maestro portion to integrate into the crappy Sony system in my Ford Edge. Wife thought she was the hero by getting it for me for xmas, but I am actually waiting for AudioControl to release the the harness for the DM-810 to Maestro AR.

It works for me, but I have all channels on full pass running into the DM-810. It's nice not having to correct the horrible Sony crap, and also get rid of those stupid load sensing resistors.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

The Dsr1 was good when I used one in my 2016 but it was also the only option available at the time that allowed the removal of the Sony amp/dsp. Audiocontrol’s maestro integration module will be nice. I am hoping they release it at CES in the next couple days. They just released their Bluetooth streaming dongle!


----------



## 17Challenger (Jan 6, 2019)

I also needed mine for the maestro portion. My options were: Dsr1 $229 or pac adapter $269 + the cost of a separate dsp, so in my situation it was a no brainer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

mattkim1337 said:


> The functions of the DSR1 are well worth its price (independent left/right eq, TA, crossovers, etc), but the app and user interface that you tune with is the worst that I've experienced thus far in any processor. Manually setting 10 bands of parametric EQ on 4 channels took me over an hour because I had to sit there clicking from Q 4.3 to Q 1 in increments of 0.1.



On my ipad it I just slide up and down on the screen and you can go from min to max in one big sweep. Are you doing this on a phone?


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

therapture said:


> On my ipad it I just slide up and down on the screen and you can go from min to max in one big sweep. Are you doing this on a phone?




Agreed. iPhone makes tuning very difficult. iPad is the ay to go!


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

therapture said:


> On my ipad it I just slide up and down on the screen and you can go from min to max in one big sweep. Are you doing this on a phone?


I was not aware of that function. Thanks for the tip. That restores some faith in the DSR1 then...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

therapture said:


> On my ipad it I just slide up and down on the screen and you can go from min to max in one big sweep. Are you doing this on a phone?


definately use an iPad. The iPhone app is a pain in the ass...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Want to share some of my experience with the DSR1 - possibly get some feedback/help if anyone else has experienced this. So first, took forever for me to get the phone to connect via Bluetooth. Didn't realize, Location has to be On for it to connect on Android.

But this is where I start to become totally bumfuzzled. The subwoofer ALWAYS defaults to -11.6db. No matter what. Move it up to 0.0db, go to another screen, come back, and it is right back to -11.6db. Doesn't seem to change in volume, only a couple of times have I noticed a difference in output by sliding back to 0.0db.

That, and it seems to keep losing my settings. Just random ones. Like the T/A menu, will just randomly drop some back to 0ms, or change them to where I had a tune saved at a few months ago. I've even deleted those saved tunes from the app trying to stop it. This is just random, but only changes a few channels, not all of them. Almost always keeps the right side where I set it, but the left side, it's like roulette seeing what channels the DSR1 decided to change. 

Have also lost the subwoofer output completely, or it changed from Tweeter, Midbass, Rear, Sub to Front, Rear, Sub - had to go back into the Config Wizard screen to get every channel back playing correctly again. Wasn't a good feeling when it shot full range to my tweeters. Good thing they are pretty stout, and I had the volume down to a more normal level. 

Anyone else lose their backup beeps? I normally wouldn't complain, but you kind of get used to them. The volume just mutes, but no warning tone comes through.


----------



## 17Challenger (Jan 6, 2019)

You need to adjust the volume of your "backup beeps". I forget how it's done but, I think you put it in reverse where the backup alarm would be going off and adjust the volume on the radio. This should adjust the alarm sound but not the radio volume.

I know your pain. Mine worked fine for a couple months and now I am having problems with my original unit and the replacement they sent. (Different problems on both units)

NEVER AGAIN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, dang. Guess it's like they say, "If it sounds too good to be true..."


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

chithead said:


> Want to share some of my experience with the DSR1 - possibly get some feedback/help if anyone else has experienced this. So first, took forever for me to get the phone to connect via Bluetooth. Didn't realize, Location has to be On for it to connect on Android.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Make sure you are on the most recent software. You will need your laptop to update.


----------



## Eddiefromcali (Jan 21, 2019)

exactly, t/a saving issue was addressed in a recent app update. I also had an issue with my settings, but only for alignment. I would save it and would later come back and the distances were either set back to 0 or were different. Update fixed all that.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok good deal. I'll try that this weekend. 

Thank you, friends!


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm not sure of what car you're installing it in, but I have a 2017 Dodge Challenger and the only way that I got the reverse tone was to power up the rear speakers in the DSR-1. Then, put the car in reverse and turn the volume knob up or down to get the tone loudness you're looking for


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for that. This is a 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee, and I never even thought about turning the volume knob up. 

Thank you thank you! I'll try flashing the device this weekend, and then adjust the volume in reverse.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine does not lose any settings. I am also running the latest updates. The only quirks I have ran across are:

1. When I first connect my ipad, it will typically lose bluetooth connection about 50% of the time when I enter the EQ for the first time. If it does this, the easiest fix is to just reboot the ipad and then the next time it is perfectly fine.

2. When you first connect the ipad to the DSR-1 - let it sit 5 or 6 seconds before you do anything, this seems to help with the above issue.

3. The TA controls do indeed have a phase reverse button, the little infinity looking circles. Tap, reverse phase 180 degrees. Useful mostly for some subwoofer applications, you should wire correct physical polarity typically.

4. I can't figure out how to actually put a name to my presets. Maybe I am missing an obvious step.

5. Drag your finger up and down the touch screen to make fast, large adjustments in the TA and eq page.

6. Remember your levels on left-right if you hit the "link" level button between the two sides....it will set them to the same level every time on mine and defaults to linked when you even when it shows NOT linked. Useful to turn left and right off independently to compare response or tune individual channels.


The backup beeper is weird. Sometimes it is louder than others, but it is never annoying so I Really don't give a crap, I just turn my backup beeper off from the controls on my F150 when I need to be in reverse longer than a couple seconds.

Other than that it works great and is indeed capable of delivering a fairly complex and tweakable tune.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

therapture said:


> Mine does not lose any settings. I am also running the latest updates. The only quirks I have ran across are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lmao that’s quite a lot of quirks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Once you know them it’s easy to work around. Every dsp has them. And all of what I listed are not quirks :laugh:

From my 360.3 days this is no worse and in many ways better; plus the oem integration factor for my F150 and iPad tuning - it is definitely the better option.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Not to call anyone out but any dsp worth their salt won’t have these issues. To name a few: all HELIX processors, all mosconi, and the Dayton 408 (which is only 150 bucks). Take my experience for what it’s worth, but the 360.3 was a very buggy processor when it was released and Rockford customer service and support was non existent when it came out. The Dsr1 is essentially the same hardware with the idatalink module incorporated. But again, the customer service and support is just as bad as when the 360.3 was released. The recommended route considering the bugs with the Dsr1 is to use the Dsr1 as a pass through to another dsp. If you set channel 1 and 2 to all pass, you only need to send those two channels to a dsp of your choice and suddenly all the Dsr1 issues are eliminated because you never have to interface with it again. All-pass means frequencies from -10hz to 30k hz+ are passed through rca output channels 1 and 2.

If I still had a Sony truck and I still had my Dsr1 I would do as follows:

1. Dsr1 used solely as an integration module. Set ch 1 and 2 crossovers to all pass. No eq, time alignment, gain adjustment, etc. completely all-pass. Run channels 1 and 2 via two RCA’s to my dsp.

2. Use Dayton 408 dsp as my main dsp. I use this in my home setup and help many of the guys on the f150 forum tune their 408’s. For 150.00 it’s a phenomenal piece of hardware with NO glitches or inconveniences and it’s significantly more capable than the Dsr1.

3. Dsp to amps.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dhmcfadin said:


> Not to call anyone out but any dsp worth their salt won’t have these issues. To name a few: all HELIX processors, all mosconi, and the Dayton 408 (which is only 150 bucks). Take my experience for what it’s worth, but the 360.3 was a very buggy processor when it was released and Rockford customer service and support was non existent when it came out. The Dsr1 is essentially the same hardware with the idatalink module incorporated. But again, the customer service and support is just as bad as when the 360.3 was released. The recommended route considering the bugs with the Dsr1 is to use the Dsr1 as a pass through to another dsp. If you set channel 1 and 2 to all pass, you only need to send those two channels to a dsp of your choice and suddenly all the Dsr1 issues are eliminated because you never have to interface with it again. All-pass means frequencies from -10hz to 30k hz+ are passed through rca output channels 1 and 2.
> 
> If I still had a Sony truck and I still had my Dsr1 I would do as follows:
> 
> ...


Just use a PAC Amp Pro.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

I think far more of these are out there in use as oem integration than what we see. Our forum here is a pretty small group of high end users that will expose any weaknesses in a product hahah. Most of these seem to be quality control and/or setup issues. Mine has been rock solid and does exactly what I needed it to do in a very easy plug and play manner. My system is sounding killer after a few weeks of tuning.


If I had gotten a bad one I’d be bitching as well. 






dhmcfadin said:


> Not to call anyone out but any dsp worth their salt won’t have these issues. To name a few: all HELIX processors, all mosconi, and the Dayton 408 (which is only 150 bucks). Take my experience for what it’s worth, but the 360.3 was a very buggy processor when it was released and Rockford customer service and support was non existent when it came out. The Dsr1 is essentially the same hardware with the idatalink module incorporated. But again, the customer service and support is just as bad as when the 360.3 was released. The recommended route considering the bugs with the Dsr1 is to use the Dsr1 as a pass through to another dsp. If you set channel 1 and 2 to all pass, you only need to send those two channels to a dsp of your choice and suddenly all the Dsr1 issues are eliminated because you never have to interface with it again. All-pass means frequencies from -10hz to 30k hz+ are passed through rca output channels 1 and 2.
> 
> If I still had a Sony truck and I still had my Dsr1 I would do as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## 17Challenger (Jan 6, 2019)

dhmcfadin said:


> Not to call anyone out but any dsp worth their salt won’t have these issues. To name a few: all HELIX processors, all mosconi, and the Dayton 408 (which is only 150 bucks). Take my experience for what it’s worth, but the 360.3 was a very buggy processor when it was released and Rockford customer service and support was non existent when it came out. The Dsr1 is essentially the same hardware with the idatalink module incorporated. But again, the customer service and support is just as bad as when the 360.3 was released. The recommended route considering the bugs with the Dsr1 is to use the Dsr1 as a pass through to another dsp. If you set channel 1 and 2 to all pass, you only need to send those two channels to a dsp of your choice and suddenly all the Dsr1 issues are eliminated because you never have to interface with it again. All-pass means frequencies from -10hz to 30k hz+ are passed through rca output channels 1 and 2.
> 
> If I still had a Sony truck and I still had my Dsr1 I would do as follows:
> 
> ...




This is what I am considering since the 2 units I have are having different issues that RF "can't replicate". All of the software updates have been done on both units (multiple times). One unit overheats and shuts down and one won't keep a Bluetooth connection and reverts back to factory settings after about 10 minutes. My only worry is that these two particular problems could very well affect my system even in bypass mode. RF support on this product is pathetic to say the least!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Just use a PAC Amp Pro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Better option if you don’t already own the Dsr1 or can return your Dsr1.


----------



## Promit (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm going to install the DSR1 in my Focus RS this week or next, so here's a couple prayers that the system works as advertised!


----------



## fischman (Jan 3, 2007)

therapture said:


> 4. I can't figure out how to actually put a name to my presets. Maybe I am missing an obvious step.


I've been playing around with the app and it looks like when you go to Manage Presets you can select one of your created presets and in the middle of the screen you'll see Name, select the field and edit it. You can also select the field called notes to add notes on what you did on that preset in case your editing and want to remember for later.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Bump for new comments. 

Considering all the remarks in this thread, I may try one of these in my next Dodge or Jeep just to see for myself, but realistically I'm planning for either a Maestro-AR or the PacPro with a separate DSP.

Does anybody know if one of the subwoofer channels of the DSR-1 can be configured to run a center channel instead? I'd like to have an active two-way + center front stage with rear fill and one subwoofer channel.


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm running the DSR-1 in my car. They give you a bunch of output options, and there is a center channel option. That said, I'm on my 2nd one and I'm still not happy with it. Outside of the horrific bluetooth interface that crashes constantly, I'm not convinced that the unit is as transparent as the manufacturer claims. The sound on my system wanders all over the place. Sometimes acceptable, most times not. I have replaced the factory head unit, and the front stage speakers, and the problem continues. I can not recommend this unit, and suggest you find another interface to work with...


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks. I'm probably still gonna try it just because of how convenient it would be if it works well enough to live with.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Thanks. I'm probably still gonna try it just because of how convenient it would be if it works well enough to live with.


So far mine has only the oddball quirk where I have to hook up to the unit with my ipad first, I can set xovers, levels, TA just fine...then as soon as I go into EQ, it will just sit there waiting to sync. All I have to do is just power down the ipad and reboot it, hook back up, and it is fine until the next time you power the entire vehicle down. 

For the ease of the bluetooth tuning and ipad, I will live with it.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

therapture said:


> So far mine has only the oddball quirk where I have to hook up to the unit with my ipad first, I can set xovers, levels, TA just fine...then as soon as I go into EQ, it will just sit there waiting to sync. All I have to do is just power down the ipad and reboot it, hook back up, and it is fine until the next time you power the entire vehicle down.
> 
> For the ease of the bluetooth tuning and ipad, I will live with it.


That sounds about like what I would expect. I well remember the broken bluetooth fiasco that was the original 3.sixty. The 360.3 is better, but still not the greatest. Hopefully, they will get the bugs worked out on the DSR-1


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Chaos said:


> That sounds about like what I would expect. I well remember the broken bluetooth fiasco that was the original 3.sixty. The 360.3 is better, but still not the greatest. Hopefully, they will get the bugs worked out on the DSR-1




Highly doubtful. The Dsr1 started and is heading the same direction as the 360.3. Not to mention the DSR1 has a verified audio quality problem and terrible Bluetooth. Save your money and pick up a PAC interface and a Dayton 408 dsp. Will blow the Dsr1 out of the water.


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

dhmcfadin said:


> Highly doubtful. The Dsr1 started and is heading the same direction as the 360.3. Not to mention the DSR1 has a verified audio quality problem and terrible Bluetooth. Save your money and pick up a PAC interface and a Dayton 408 dsp. Will blow the Dsr1 out of the water.


I know personally that it has an audio quality problem. But, I haven't found any other (online) discussions of it. Maybe Google has failed me in that search.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

New user here. I just installed a RF DSR1 w/T-harness and a JL Audio XD600/6v2 amp in my 2018 Challenger that came with the 6-speaker Alpine amplified system. I've had it installed for a few weeks now and I absolutely love the DSR1. So far, everything works (all factory tones, alerts, etc). Yes, it has it's quirks, but once you get used to the quirks, it actually works well - and once tuned, it works flawlessly. The blueooth connection is "finiky", but again, once you understand it's quirks, it's pretty easy to work around them. 

I'm a definite novice (first "real" amp install and first "real" experience with DSP). Previously, I've only installed a few red-brick 4-channel amps (Alpine KTP-445U and Kicker KEY180.4) - so only car DSP experience was with the "auto-tuning" KEY180.4 amp. So far, I've just tuned by ear, but the results are already FANTASTIC! 

I installed mine into my trunk in the spare-tire area:










I'm running each of the cars six speakers (which I upgraded to Infinity Reference speakers) independently - 75W RMS to each speaker. 

I have a long way to go regarding system tuning, but just by tuning by ear, the system already sounds *fantastic*. Considering the ~$250 price tag of the DSR1, which offers full DSP and full system integration with my Challenger, it's a no brainer.

Looking forward to learning a lot about DSP tuning from everyone!  If anyone has any questions about the DSR1 and/or Challenger install, I'd be glad to help where I can. For me, since I wanted to control every speaker independently, the DSR1 was really the best (only?) choice since the PAC AmpPRO device only supports 4 output channels...


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm glad the DSR-1 worked for you. My guess is that we are looking for different sound quality here. Make no mistake, my system with the DSR-1 can play very loud, and the subs hit like crazy. But, as I said in my post, the sound quality is lacking IMHO. Different strokes, I guess... 


jtrosky said:


> New user here. I just installed a RF DSR1 w/T-harness and a JL Audio XD600/6v2 amp in my 2018 Challenger that came with the 6-speaker Alpine amplified system. I've had it installed for a few weeks now and I absolutely love the DSR1. So far, everything works (all factory tones, alerts, etc). Yes, it has it's quirks, but once you get used to the quirks, it actually works well - and once tuned, it works flawlessly. The blueooth connection is "finiky", but again, once you understand it's quirks, it's pretty easy to work around them.
> 
> I'm a definite novice (first "real" amp install and first "real" experience with DSP). Previously, I've only installed a few red-brick 4-channel amps (Alpine KTP-445U and Kicker KEY180.4) - so only car DSP experience was with the "auto-tuning" KEY180.4 amp. So far, I've just tuned by ear, but the results are already FANTASTIC!
> 
> ...


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

thedynoguy said:


> I'm glad the DSR-1 worked for you. My guess is that we are looking for different sound quality here. Make no mistake, my system with the DSR-1 can play very loud, and the subs hit like crazy. But, as I said in my post, the sound quality is lacking IMHO. Different strokes, I guess...


I'm really curious to understand what you mean by "the sound quality is lacking". Do you have any specifics about what is lacking about it? I have been extremely impressed with the sound quality. Are you talking about noise-related issues, frequency-response-related issues on the DSR1 outputs? Some other issue?

I noticed that @dhmcfadin also mentioned that the DSR1 has a "verified audio quality problem" - really curious to understand what this verified problem is.

My install has absolutely no noise-related issues at all (which I was worried about when researching the DSR1 - a lot of people reported alternator whine).

Just to get some idea of where I am at in terms of audio equipment - I just have some relatively inexpensive Infinity Reference speakers with the JL Audio class D amp. As with anything, there are always different "levels" of quality. For the level of quality that I am using for my audio components, I certainly can't hear ANY "sound quality" issues whatsoever with the DSR1/JL Audio/Infinity Reference combination.

Just really interested to understand more about this issue. I'm also curious what you are comparing it to. Did you have a different system previously that sounded better?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

I've had different aftermarket stereos in most of my vehicles. The Hellcat obviously presented an integration challenge because of the way the OEM head unit controls everything else in the car. The DSR-1 seemed to be the right choice for me a year ago when I tackled this install. While it wasn't an unlimited budget build, I did buy the Focal Utopia Be 165W-RC for my front stage. (not inexpensive speakers). After replacing the factory head unit, and the DSR-1 (defective), the tonal quality was still lacking. I bought a set of Morel 602 Elates and installed them in place of the Focals. A bit of a different sound, but they did nothing to clear up the tone. I'm not complaining about floor noise, as the system is relatively quiet when paused. But, for a lack of a better explanation, the tone just seems flat and compressed compared to everything else I have built in the past. I've used thumb drives, and Apple CarPlay for source music, all ripped in a zero loss mode. I probably expect more out of my system than a lot of folks do. But, once you've heard a good system, you can tell when one falls flat...


jtrosky said:


> I'm really curious to understand what you mean by "the sound quality is lacking". Do you have any specifics about what is lacking about it? I have been extremely impressed with the sound quality. Are you talking about noise-related issues, frequency-response-related issues on the DSR1 outputs? Some other issue?
> 
> I noticed that @dhmcfadin also mentioned that the DSR1 has a "verified audio quality problem" - really curious to understand what this verified problem is.
> 
> ...


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Interesting... Even the guys at Five Star Car Stereo seem pretty impressed with the DSR-1 - and they are obviously very well-respected installers. It goes without saying that there are different levels of quality with DSP processors (just like anything else) and the DSR-1 is probably at the lower end of the scale (after all, it's only ~$250 for a combined system-integration and DSP processor), but I'll be damned if I hear any sound-quality issues with the DSR-1 setup I have. It sounds fantastic - and it's not even fully tuned yet.

The PerfectTune app certainly has it's quirks and the bluetooth will disconnect every once in a while, but they are very minor issues in the scheme of things - and once you get your system tuned, none of that really matters at all - it "just works" at that point. 

Considering the price, functionality and end-result, I'd recommend the DSR-1 in a heartbeat for someone with a vehicle that they have the Maestro integration for. As a standalone processor, they may be better choices for the money, but even then, $250 for a pretty complete DSP processor with balanced differential inputs, 8 channel ouput and 31-band parametric EQ per channel isn't bad at all. The physical build quality is lacking (plastic case, etc), but it does exactly what it's supposed to do. 

I'd love to know what the "verified audio quality problem" is - maybe my 47-year-old ears just aren't capable of detecting it. 

For me, along with the JL Audio XD600/6v2 6-channel amp (love the amp) and the inexpensive Infinity speakers, I think it's a fantastic setup in my 2018 Challenger. I have separate 75W RMS channels for every speaker (dash, door and rear-deck) and have full control over every one. I haven't even added a sub yet and can't believe how good it sounds (the Infinity Reference 6"x9' speakers in the door surprised me with their bass output) - although I'm not interested in "window rattling" bass - at all - just accurate, quality sound for me *inside* the car. 

I'm kind of curious - what leads you to believe that the DSR1 is the "root cause" of the lack of sound quality?

Please don't take any of this the wrong way - I'm not "arguing" about it - just wanted to give an opposing viewpoint on the DSR1 - I'm extremely happy with it.


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

It's purely my objective opinion on the sound quality. I've changed the head unit, had 2 different DSR-1s in the car, and changed the front stage speakers. All without changing the "sound quality" one bit. I'm thinking it's the DSR-1. I may be wrong. In any event, I'm glad you are happy with yours, and can recommend it to others. I just have a different opinion.


jtrosky said:


> I'm kind of curious - what leads you to believe that the DSR1 is the "root cause" of the lack of sound quality?
> 
> Please don't take any of this the wrong way - I'm not "arguing" about it - just wanted to give an opposing viewpoint on the DSR1 - I'm extremely happy with it.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I tried the DSR-1 when it first came out only as a stand alone DSP and not for its factory integration features. I swapped it directly with a JL TwK88 and input the exact same EQ and crossover settings as I had in the JL TwK88. I expected it to sound exactly the same since everything was the same except for the hardware part of the DSP and it didn’t sound the same. For some reason the sound was way off and the tune wasn’t the same even though I input the same parameters as I had in the JL TwK88 into the DSR1. I also had trouble with the Bluetooth feature with mostly it having a very short range and losing connection. I felt the software was fussy and hard to tune with at the time and eventually just got frustrated with it. I felt like it took me 3 times as long to input the tune as compared to the tune software. 

To be fare I had one of the very first DSR1’s and I would think that RF has since improved the software or worked out the bugs. The other thing that struck me about the DSR1 compared to the TwK88 was the difference in the hardware pieces. By comparison the DSR1 is a paperweight, feeling cheap and insignificant to the heavy (by comparison) TwK88. This could mean really nothing in terms of function and sound qaulity, IDK, but I feel it’s work noting because I would guess the hardware is much better within the JL DSP than with the DSR1.

Take my experiences lightly though. I only used it for a couple of days and then formed my opinion and returned it. For me the JL TwK88 or even the Dayton 408 are better DSP’s based on my short term experience.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

JCsAudio said:


> I tried the DSR-1 when it first came out only as a stand alone DSP and not for its factory integration features. I swapped it directly with a JL TwK88 and input the exact same EQ and crossover settings as I had in the JL TwK88. I expected it to sound exactly the same since everything was the same except for the hardware part of the DSP and it didn’t sound the same. For some reason the sound was way off and the tune wasn’t the same even though I input the same parameters as I had in the JL TwK88 into the DSR1. I also had trouble with the Bluetooth feature with mostly it having a very short range and losing connection. I felt the software was fussy and hard to tune with at the time and eventually just got frustrated with it. I felt like it took me 3 times as long to input the tune as compared to the tune software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that the Twk88 uses a different formula for Q than most other DSPs. You have to divide Q by 2 in the TUN software to achieve the same acoustical result that, let's say, REW would give you with auto EQ. That could contribute to the differences you heard. But I still agree that the twk and dsp408 are superior to the DSR1*

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

When you say the Twk88 and Dayton 408 DSP's are superior to the DSR-1 - superior in what way? Superior sound quality? Functionality? Build quality? Tuning application? At least on paper, the DSR-1 seems like it's actually the more capable device compared to both the Twk88 and the Dayton 408 (for example, it has a 31 band parametric EQ vs 10-bands on the other two devices) - a pretty significant difference which could potentially make a big difference in the end result. They all do time alignment, trim levels, crossovers, phase, etc - and I would think those either work or they don't. 

Just like eveything, there are pros and cons. These are the pros and cons of the DSR-1 (in my opinion from my experience with the device):

*Pros*:
- Vehicle integration functionality (a huge plus that none of the others are capable of)
- Cost (very inexpensive consider it has integration and DSP functionality)
- Ability to tune and tweak from a mobile device (another huge plus to me)

*Cons*:
- Exterior build quality (plastic case instead of metal)
- Tuning application "polish" (not as "refined" as a windows-based application)
- Bluetooth can be "finiky" (minor impact only during the tuning process)

To me, most of the "cons" are very minor. Once you have the tune setup, none of the cons really even apply. The quality of the device "case" isn't really relavent, IMO - it's whats inside the case that *really* matters - especially since you don't normally interact with these devices physically - they are usually out-of-sight, out-of-mind. Not sure how the part quality inside the cases compare between the devices. Also not sure about long-term reliability of the DSR-1 since i've only had it for a few weeks. Time will tell.

Being that the DSR-1 also performs vehicle integration functions - from a completely different company, which can be quite complex, I can definitely understand why it would have more bugs. Although, honestly, I haven't really had anything "not work". Everything works as expected (except for an occasional bluetooth disconnect while tuning - but even that is pretty rare - and I tune from the drivers seat while the DSR-1 is in my trunk). It may just be that the DSR-1 has matured quite a bit since it's initial release.

SInce I've never used the Dayton or Twk88 personally, I'm kind of curious what they do better than the DSR-1. I am NOT saying the DSR-1 is better than the others - I don't have any experience with them, which is why I'm genuinely curious. I'm new to the whole car DSP world and trying to "soak it all in". 

Thanks for all of the input everyone - I really do appreciate it!


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> I'm really curious to understand what you mean by "the sound quality is lacking". Do you have any specifics about what is lacking about it? I have been extremely impressed with the sound quality. Are you talking about noise-related issues, frequency-response-related issues on the DSR1 outputs? Some other issue?
> 
> I noticed that @dhmcfadin also mentioned that the DSR1 has a "verified audio quality problem" - really curious to understand what this verified problem is.
> 
> ...




It’s not a noise issue, it’s an audio output/input issue. The first issue is that the output gain on the Dsr1 is very low. At full volume, less than 4 volts output. This is not adjustable like all other dsp’s. Having low output means having to boost gain on the amplifier which introduces distortion. The second issue is that when you measure the frequency response from your speakers, you will notice that the Dsr1 will sound different on random occasions and the response will not be consistent. The third is that there is an issue with frequencies being reproduce sub 80hz. The volume will be there but if you use a distortion graph on REW, you will see that the sub channels are full of distortion. Distortion is detrimental to speakers and won’t sound good. I have owned the Dsr1. Two of them. Both had separate issue with sound quality. The issue has been verified using a multi meter, UMIK-1, and REW. The hardware inside is very cheap and the customer support is terrible. I have sent all of this information to Rockford on multiple occasions and they either send me an update that causes more issues than it solves or they say that the issues I am experiencing are a hardware limitation of the dsp. I would strongly suggest the PAC oem integration products over the Dsr1 all day long. For a full featured affordable dsp, I would recommend the Dayton 408.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

jtrosky said:


> When you say the Twk88 and Dayton 408 DSP's are superior to the DSR-1 - superior in what way? Superior sound quality? Functionality? Build quality? Tuning application? At least on paper, the DSR-1 seems like it's actually the more capable device compared to both the Twk88 and the Dayton 408 (for example, it has a 31 band parametric EQ vs 10-bands on the other two devices) - a pretty significant difference which could potentially make a big difference in the end result. They all do time alignment, trim levels, crossovers, phase, etc - and I would think those either work or they don't.
> 
> Just like eveything, there are pros and cons. These are the pros and cons of the DSR-1 (in my opinion from my experience with the device):
> 
> ...


The DSR1 may have a 31 band eq, but the frequencies are still limited into fixed values. Ex: You have a peak at 557hz, but the DSR1 software only allows adjustment at 535 and 575 (hypothetical values). I've run into that issue a few times. Also, you can only do boost/cut in 0.5db steps. The bands can't skip around to any frequency range, they are stuck in between the bands next to them. 

The twk and dsp408 allow 0.1db steps in boost/cut, as well as picking parametric eq on a per frequency basis. The twk is also capable of L-R differential rear fill. The twk also has a completely customizable matrix mixing tab, capable of combing any input to output combo. 

And dont get me started on preset switching! The DSR1 takes a good 20-30 seconds of connecting/saving/uploading to switch presets. The twk and dsp408 switch in about 3 seconds with 1 button press.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

dhmcfadin said:


> It’s not a noise issue, it’s an audio output/input issue. The first issue is that the output gain on the Dsr1 is very low. At full volume, less than 4 volts output. This is not adjustable like all other dsp’s. Having low output means having to boost gain on the amplifier which introduces distortion. The second issue is that when you measure the frequency response from your speakers, you will notice that the Dsr1 will sound different on random occasions and the response will not be consistent. The third is that there is an issue with frequencies being reproduce sub 80hz. The volume will be there but if you use a distortion graph on REW, you will see that the sub channels are full of distortion. Distortion is detrimental to speakers and won’t sound good. I have owned the Dsr1. Two of them. Both had separate issue with sound quality. The issue has been verified using a multi meter, UMIK-1, and REW. The hardware inside is very cheap and the customer support is terrible. I have sent all of this information to Rockford on multiple occasions and they either send me an update that causes more issues than it solves or they say that the issues I am experiencing are a hardware limitation of the dsp. I would strongly suggest the PAC oem integration products over the Dsr1 all day long. For a full featured affordable dsp, I would recommend the Dsr1.


^^^^^^^^^ This, exactly. Especially issue #2...


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Wow - interesting how different people can have such different experiences with the same product!  I do remember seeing some posts about setting the input voltage manually when using the DSR-1 in standalone mode - and you basically lie to the app saying that they are 2-volt inputs so it boosts the signal more - or something like that. Since mine was a t-harness install, I'm using Maestro mode, so I don't even have an input voltage setting. But I didn't have to set my amp gains very high at all (around 10 o'clock). Actually impressed with the low "noise floor" that resulted - especially compared to other lesser installs I've done in the past.

I have been absolutely thrilled with the results. I do know that RF is still updating firmware too (say a new update the other day), so hopefully they continue to improve it.

For the $250 price tag, to me it's a no-brainer if you aren't looking for a "SQ competition" grade system. Yes, the profile changes are slow (but most people don't change profiles very often anyway - and can do it from their phone instead of needing to go fetch a laptop, which would take even longer), yes, you can only increase EQ gain in .5 increments and can't access every single frequency with the EQ, but what is provided with the 31-band parametric EQ is more than enough for most people and to correct most issues. The AP4 alone costs more than the DSR-1, also only has 5-volt max outputs, has no DSP at all and only has 4-channel (+ sub) outputs. The DSR-1 offers so much more for less $$. By the time you add a DSP to the AP4 that includes features to account for bass roll-off, etc (such as the Twk88), you're talking ~$1k between the AP4 and Twk88 - compared to $250 for the DSR-1, which can accomplish basically the same thing in most cases.

Like I said, pros and cons. For the average Joe looking for a great sounding system, the DSR-1 is more than capable, IMO (I'm an average Joe). ;-)

Interesting conversation though - and I apprecaite the time spent going back and forth! It's good to have options!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

jtrosky said:


> Wow - interesting how different people can have such different experiences with the same product!  I do remember seeing some posts about setting the input voltage manually when using the DSR-1 in standalone mode - and you basically lie to the app saying that they are 2-volt inputs so it boosts the signal more - or something like that. Since mine was a t-harness install, I'm using Maestro mode, so I don't even have an input voltage setting. But I didn't have to set my amp gains very high at all (around 10 o'clock). Actually impressed with the low "noise floor" that resulted - especially compared to other lesser installs I've done in the past.
> 
> I have been absolutely thrilled with the results. I do know that RF is still updating firmware too (say a new update the other day), so hopefully they continue to improve it.
> 
> ...


Nice intelligent post with positive disposition. You could have gone the way many do and got all defensive about your decision and gone negative, yet you brought to this forum a positive attitude and constructive commentary. To you I say thank you. Also, what matters is that you are happy with the purchase you have made. Not everyone is going to be happy with the same product because we all have differences that change that and we all have different equipment, experiences, or expectations. I’m genuinely glade that the DSR1 has worked out well for you. I hope you stick around because the forum needs more members like you.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

JCsAudio said:


> Nice intelligent post with positive disposition. You could have gone the way many do and got all defensive about your decision and gone negative, yet you brought to this forum a positive attitude and constructive commentary. To you I say thank you. Also, what matters is that you are happy with the purchase you have made. Not everyone is going to be happy with the same product because we all have differences that change that and we all have different equipment, experiences, or expectations. I’m genuinely glade that the DSR1 has worked out well for you. I hope you stick around because the forum needs more members like you.


No - thank YOU (and everyone else that has replied)! I was really hoping that I didn't come across the wrong way - sometimes it's hard to tell the "tone" when dealing with typed-in conversations. 

I am a novice in this area - you guys have MUCH more experience with DSP systems (and car audio in general) than I do - I came here to learn from you guys - and I was just "picking your brain" and trying to learn about some of the differences between the different DSP systems, while also contributing my experience with the DSR-1 so far. Considering the price, it's obvious that they can't possibly have top-of-the-line components inside the DSR-1. I mean even their dedicated 3Sixty DSP processor costs ~$700 - so they obviously had to use less-expensive parts in order to provide that same functionality, along with system intergration functions for only $250 with the DSR-1. Nothing is free. In the end, it just depends if that level of quality is sufficient for you. So far at least, it is for me. 

Most of you are probably at a much higher "level" than I when it comes to sound quality. What I think sound fantastic, may sound like crap to you.  Some of you have spent more on your front speakers that I have spent on my entire system.  This is really my first experience with car DSP - other than the "self tuning" Kicker KEY180.4 amp I installed in my other car - which doesn't sound even 1/10th as good as the system I put in my Challenger, which obviously includes the DSR-1.

I have a LOT to learn about car audio tuning - hopefully I can continue to get some good help in that area as I seek advice in other threads/posts. It's a lot to take in. 

Thanks again for not taking me the wrong way - look forward to future constructive conversations!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Jtrosky, I believe this forum was originally all about getting great sound based on proper installation principals or techniques, careful driver selection, and tuning. Many of the original (old timers now) believed great sound didn’t have to be about acquiring the most expensive equipment but rather using decent equipment within their design limits. I was able to get an amazingly great sounding system using stock Ford paper cone woofers, cheap $25 home audio tweeters, a JLtwk88 and Fix 86, and some budget JBL and Pioneer amplifiers and of course a subwoofer. Good installation and door treatment, tuning, and building the sub box helped a lot. The whole system cost me just over $1000 in parts but sounded like lit cost much more. I have now replaced the woofers with JL Audio C5 woofers and AudioFrog GB10 tweeters with improved sound but it’s not night and day difference for sure.

Best thing to do is keep an open mind, go to some meets to get some experience, ask lots of questions, and just have fun.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I still think the DSR-1 is worth a try. Bluetooth streaming is not important to me, so all I really want is a reliable integration piece. The DSP functions seem adequate for my needs and having both built into the same unit is a convenient solution. I never like relying on amplifier features for tuning, it bothers my old school sense of building a signal chain.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Chaos said:


> I still think the DSR-1 is worth a try. Bluetooth streaming is not important to me, so all I really want is a reliable integration piece. The DSP functions seem adequate for my needs and having both built into the same unit is a convenient solution. I never like relying on amplifier features for tuning, it bothers my old school sense of building a signal chain.


Just to be clear, when we talk about bluetooth disconnects with the DSR-1, it has nothing to do with bluetooth streaming. All DSR-1 "programming" is done over the bluetooth from a mobile device (Android or iOS phone or tablet) - and unfortunately, the bluetooth connection with the DSR-1 can be finiky. 

I've found that it works best with my phone (screen is big enough to work well though). For whaatever reason, after I initially connect, it doesn't work right though. I usually have to exit and restart PerfectTune and then it works fine from then on. Like I said, the DSR-1 has it's quirks - you just need to learn them and figure out how to work around them.

The DSR-1 doesn't support bluetooth streaming in any way.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Same here. I have zero alternator noise. I needed the oem integration because in my F150 there is no freaking way I want to try and replace the head unit. I like being able to tune with my ipad, and like above, I have to restart the software to get the finicky bluetooth stable, but once done it is stable and all features work. I do not change presets so that's a non issue. I have a 360.3 (now in my sons car) and I noticed zero difference in SQ when I went to the DSR-1. 

I am definitely "simple" when it comes to car audio, I spend my time on door sealing and silencing resonances. I like a "simple" 2-way as well because my 49yr old ears literally cannot hear anything above 14k-15k. I like having a single amplifier to run everything so that gets me 2 way front and a sub channel. I tune tune tune tune and usually after 2-3 months I am very happy.

Thanks for all the input guys. Always good to learn and hear what others like/dislike.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Just today I realized that instead of restarting the PerfectTune app, I simply have to disconnect and then reconnect to the DSR1 - then everything works normally. If I don't disconnect and reconnect right after starting up the app, it tends to "hang" when trying to make changes. 

So just an FYI - disconnecting and reconnecting to the DSR1 from within PerfectTune seems to resolve that initial startup issue - at least on my Android device.

I tried using an iPad Mini 3 once and I can't get that device to stay connected at all - it disconnects every 10 seconds no matter what. No idea why. It's running older iOS, so that may play a part.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

jtrosky said:


> Just today I realized that instead of restarting the PerfectTune app, I simply have to disconnect and then reconnect to the DSR1 - then everything works normally. If I don't disconnect and reconnect right after starting up the app, it tends to "hang" when trying to make changes.
> 
> So just an FYI - disconnecting and reconnecting to the DSR1 from within PerfectTune seems to resolve that initial startup issue - at least on my Android device.
> 
> I tried using an iPad Mini 3 once and I can't get that device to stay connected at all - it disconnects every 10 seconds no matter what. No idea why. It's running older iOS, so that may play a part.


With my ipad, I can kill the app or disconnect/reconnect....but it will still hang ONLY when I enter the EQ settings. It absolutely wants the ipad to reboot. No idea why, since it was turned off (not in sleep mode) before I connected. LoL. Silly, but an easy workaround.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

So - I learned how to do something interesting with the DSR1. Using the REW auto-EQ was almost impossible with the DSR1 with the way it limits what frequencies you can EQ and the fact that it only allows .5 increments for gain. However, I found that if you export a profile from the PerfectTune app, you can then edit that text file that the export function creates and set the values for the EQ frequency, gain and Q to *anything* you want - and then you simply import the modified text file back into PerfectTune and sure enough, the DSR1 will use it! 

So all of the limitations for the PEQ on the DSR1 are simply application interface limitations - not hardware limitations. 

So you can, for example, use all 31 bands for a channel to fine tune a tweeter - or a mid-bass. Plus you can use REW auto-EQ parameters as-is this way. 

It's kind of a PITA to "transfer" the PEQ values from REW to the PerfectTune "export" file because of how the export file is laid out, but it does work...

It sure would be nice if someone could write an app or script that allows you to take the EQ data exported from REW and have it update the PerfectTune "export" file automatically. Maybe I'll work on that at some point.

Just FYI.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

therapture said:


> With my ipad, I can kill the app or disconnect/reconnect....but it will still hang ONLY when I enter the EQ settings. It absolutely wants the ipad to reboot. No idea why, since it was turned off (not in sleep mode) before I connected. LoL. Silly, but an easy workaround.


Well my lack of Apple experience showed LOL. I do not have to restart the ipad...I just need to PROPERLY close the app and relaunch. Didn't realize you had to double tap the home button and actually CLOSE the app, apparently it stays running from the last session


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

jtrosky said:


> So - I learned how to do something interesting with the DSR1. Using the REW auto-EQ was almost impossible with the DSR1 with the way it limits what frequencies you can EQ and the fact that it only allows .5 increments for gain. However, I found that if you export a profile from the PerfectTune app, you can then edit that text file that the export function creates and set the values for the EQ frequency, gain and Q to *anything* you want - and then you simply import the modified text file back into PerfectTune and sure enough, the DSR1 will use it!
> 
> So all of the limitations for the PEQ on the DSR1 are simply application interface limitations - not hardware limitations.
> 
> ...


Cool info. While I agree this level of adjustment may not be for everyone, it would be nice if they made it possible without having to export/edit/import. Maybe similar to JL Audio's Novice/Advanced/Expert (or whatever terms they used) for the TwK TuN software.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

metanium said:


> Cool info. While I agree this level of adjustment may not be for everyone, it would be nice if they made it possible without having to export/edit/import. Maybe similar to JL Audio's Novice/Advanced/Expert (or whatever terms they used) for the TwK TuN software.


Yeah, I think I understand *why* they do it the way they do though - since the PerfectTune app is a "mobile" app, they tried to make it so you did everything with "gestures" instead of typing things in. However, begin able to use exact, specific values can really help you get the most from the DSR1. 

It would be nice if they had both a "full featured" WIndows application *and* a mobile application... You could really get into specifics with the WIndows app and use the mobile app for quick on-the-fly adjustments - would be the best of both worlds - especially since the hardware is obviously already capable.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Hmm, so after all of this time working with the DSR1 and the REW AutoEQ function, I *just now* realized that you're better off selecting "3Sixty.3" as the DSP type in REW, instead of "Generic" like I've been doing the whole time. Apparently, the DSR1/3Sixty.3 uses different Q values than the "Generic" DSP setting in REW. 

I was comparing the "predicted" response and the *actual* response after re-measuring and realized that something wasn't right. If you have the EQ window up in REW and change from "Generic" to "3Sixty.3", you'll notice that it will actually change the Q values! 

This might also explain why people said that the DSR1 didn't sound right when bringing values over to it from another DSP... 

You'd think that something like the "Q" value would be consistent across ALL DSP's... <sigh> I've read about the same sort of issue with the JL Audio Twk devices as well... Why can't this be "standard" across all DSP devices??

The only "con" is that the "3Sixty.3" entry in REW only allows Q's up to 6 - and the DSR1 actually supports Q's up to 10 - but that is a minor issue. Just select "3Sixty.3" in REW and use the values it gives you.

Just a heads-up for the DSR1 users out there....


----------

